#ubuntu-installer 2007-07-30
<joejaxx> superm1: yes i am
<superm1> hey joejaxx .  I wanted to ask if you could look over the current packaging i have for our metas.  i can't figure out what is happening
<superm1> why ./update won't work
<superm1> the LP page for the meta is here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-meta and the seed here https://code.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/ubuntu-seeds/mythbuntu.gutsy
<superm1> joejaxx, this is the output that I am getting when trying to build: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31854/
<superm1> I had thought it was originally the version of germinate i was using (since i'm on feisty), so I backported the gutsy version of germinate and debootstrap to feisty and installed both of those
<cjwatson> superm1: odd, looks like it got a STRUCTURE file with a blank line in it or something
<superm1> cjwatson, yes that's what it ended up being
<superm1> i was banging my head on the desk for a long time today
<superm1> and caught that
<cjwatson> ah yes, I see that
<cjwatson> I'll fix germinate to ignore that
<superm1> i'm trying to determine now how come the contents of the standard seed aren't being included
<superm1> even though they are listed in the STRUCTURE file under the seed i wanted them to be dependent on
<cjwatson> (these aren't relevant to that question, but) I'd suggest switching the order of live and standalone in STRUCTURE, and including a supported seed at the end ... supported is the only seed that's kinda hardcoded
<superm1> oh the order actually matters then?
<cjwatson> yes, it can make a slight difference - always list seeds from inner to outer
<cjwatson> your seed_map/minimal is broken, because you don't have a minimal seed
<cjwatson> I would suggest changing your seeds rather than changing update.cfg - it's better to be branched off the most recent possible Ubuntu seeds
<cjwatson> err, "because you don't have a required seed" I mean
<superm1> i was modeling it off of i think xubuntu or another that didn't have a required either
<cjwatson> your seed_base is also outdated - should be /~ubuntu-archive/seeds/ now
<superm1> and then was getting confused as to which way to follow
<cjwatson> and you need to update archive_base/blah
<cjwatson> xubuntu has required
<cjwatson> it looks like you modelled it off feisty
<superm1> possibly
<cjwatson> DDTT :)
<superm1> you were meaning in my update.cfg, that it was outdated?  I have seed_base: http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/seeds/
<superm1> listed
<cjwatson> that's not committed yet then?
<superm1> it should be
<cjwatson> I was looking on codebrowse.launchpad.net
<superm1> whoops wasn't pushed
<superm1> that would make a bit of a difference wouldn't it :)
<superm1> nonetheless though i still don't have a required seed listed, so i'll have to add that in
<superm1> cjwatson, in switching things around to more closely model the ubuntu.gutsy branch and ubuntu-meta package, somehow this came along: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31882/.  I'm a bit confused by it
<cjwatson> superm1: take boot out of the live seed's inheritance list (boot is WEIRD)
<cjwatson> superm1: and take it out of seeds: in update.cfg
<cjwatson> superm1: change 'seed_map/minimal: minimal' to 'seed_map/minimal: required minimal' now that you have a required seed
<superm1> well its out of the update.cfg
<superm1> and i changed the seed_map to required minimal
<cjwatson> this is part of the reason there's a separate ship-live in the Ubuntu seeds which inherits from boot
<superm1> (locally)
<cjwatson> you can't use boot in anything that generates a metapackage
<superm1> oh
<cjwatson> germinate gets too confused by having to follow the kernel dependency chain
<cjwatson> and livecd.sh installs a kernel anyway, so it's not necessary
<superm1> well the way that we bootstrap the mythbuntu disks is a bit different, so ideally a kernel should be listed in our metas
<superm1> if possible
<cjwatson> you can't
<cjwatson> not without substantial code changes. I went down this road a year or two back
<superm1> is there something wrong with listing something like linux-image-generic [i386]  [amd64] 
<superm1> and then another line for linx-image-powerpc [powerpc]  ?
<cjwatson> your call, don't come to me if it breaks
<superm1> haha
<cjwatson> I recommend against
<superm1> perhaps just listing the kernel in our build script will suffice then
<cjwatson> like I say, it tends to produce wrong results in some places
<superm1> i see
<cjwatson> oh and including them in the metapackage makes ubiquity do the wrong thing too
<cjwatson> well, including them in live might not have that effect
<cjwatson> including them in minimal or required or whatever would definitely break
<superm1> well i was going to be including them in standalone
<superm1> and then ubiquity was going to pick off live
<superm1> so i assumed that standalone could keep them
<cjwatson> that breaks because there isn't necessarily just one kernel to be installed everywhere
<superm1> right
<cjwatson> take the case of powerpc, where you need to install -powerpc or -powerpc64 depending on the system
<cjwatson> kernels have to not be in metapackages for that reason
<superm1> and i386 you can get -generic or -i386
<superm1> okay this makes more sense then
<superm1> unfortunate though :(
<superm1> okay i got it working again now that i added the ship-live.  Thanks cjwatson .  I"m gonna get to bed now
<cjwatson> sleep well
<cjwatson> so close to having partman-auto-loop working!
<evand> awesome!
<cjwatson> uploaded, too
<cjwatson> evand: I just disabled multiverse for Gobuntu - noticed somebody had commented on that on the mailing list
<evand> cjwatson: ah, thanks
<cjwatson> evand: how goes the automation work? we should be able to try that out in conjunction with partman-auto-loop soonish
<cr3> cjwatson: dude, many thanks for all the help you provided to Yongkang
<cjwatson> evand: grub and initramfs probably won't work right yet though ...
<cjwatson> cr3: no trouble, I'll reply to your mail about general policy in a bit
<cjwatson> cr3: (basically I only took it because there was contention that it was a bug)
<evand> cjwatson: good, just need to figure out why one of the partman questions isn't getting asked when I have the graceful page skipping on, possibly more issues related to partman.
<cr3> cjwatson: I had a couple questions while reading the thread: 1. is it possible to presseed so that the installation is done on an existing partition? 2. is it possible to preseed so that an existing partition is resized?
<cjwatson> cr3: 1) no, longish-standing wishlist for partman-auto; 2) I don't think so at the moment - the resize UI isn't really flexible enough
<cjwatson> partman preseeding is mostly designed for deploying lots of Linux-only systems, and it does show rather
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2167 ubiquity/ (d-i/lists/any debian/changelog): * Add partman-auto-loop.
<cjwatson> argh, debugging initramfs changes on a loop-mounted root filesystem is tedious
<evand> heh
<evand> partman issues in graceful page skipping are resolved, now I'm just cleaning things up a bit, looking for outstanding issues, and beating migration-assistant mercilessly
<cjwatson> rock
<cjwatson> ok, that was doing quite well until fsck failed
* cjwatson boots without quiet splash
<cjwatson> ugh!
<cjwatson> "Error writing block 810 (attempt to write block from filesystem resulted in short write)."
<cjwatson> in an infinite loop
* evand hands cjwatson a large hammer, possibly a chainsaw
<glledo> Hi, in the advanced partitioner I'm using an existing partition for the / that is already formatted. If I just change its mountpoint it complains that "The file system on /dev/bla has not been marked for formatting"
<glledo> I guess that if I change the mountpoint to something like / it should mark it to format, right? : P
<evand> wishlist bug? or is that a design decision, cjwatson?
<cjwatson> hang on, just looking for the bit of UI you need to twiddle
<cjwatson> glledo: which release of Ubuntu?
<glledo> is a gutsy daily live cd
<glledo> let me see
<glledo> I downloaded 19th of this month
<cjwatson> oh, yeah, right, that warning
<cjwatson> you really do have to format /
<cjwatson> back up anything you need from there first
<glledo> ok, so is a design decision
<cjwatson> it's probably a valid wishlist bug that it should check to see if it's empty first before emitting that warning
<cjwatson> (it doesn't have the filesystem mounted when it emits that warning though, so it's not trivial to do that check)
<glledo> or probably just show a warning and then proceed to mark it as formattable
<cjwatson> same problem
<cjwatson> evand: partman/check.d/12system_partitions_formatted, BTW
<glledo> ok, I have to leave, I'll check what did you decide tomorrow ; )
<evand> ah, thanks cjwatson
<evand> glledo: can you file a bug on this?
<superm1> evand, could you merge me once more.  i've got another set of lirc changes in ubiquity
<superm1> i renamed the branch so it shows up on code.lp.net/ubiquity now too
<evand> superm1: will do
<superm1> here is the link to the lp page: https://code.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/ubiquity/mythbuntu-ubiquity  thx :)
<cjwatson> damnit, why is write() failing with -EPERM at exactly the same spot (not the start) of this loop-mounted image every time?
* cjwatson suspects a nadgered vmware :-(
<glledo> evand: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/129268
<evand> glledo: thanks
<glledo> no prob
<CIA-19> ubiquity: evand * r2168 ubiquity/ (8 files in 5 dirs): Merged with ubiqutiy.mythbuntu
<superm1> evand, out of curiosity, how do you and cjwatson handle your commits to the ~ubuntu-installer/trunk branch?  Are you both bound to it to make sure you don't step on each other's toes?  Or do you guys always bzr pull before committing something?
<cjwatson> I bind to it
<evand> I am bound as well
<superm1> so when multiple people work on the exact same launchpad branch its better to operate that way, whereas if you merge in multiple different branches from other locations, then it's better to be unbound and just do merges
<evand> there will always be merges.  I just use bind to avoid forgetting to push.
<superm1> ah
<superm1> yea i kept doing that last night too
<superm1> so in your guys' case then, you always bzr pull or bzr merge each other's changes?
<cjwatson> neither, if you're bound you use bzr update
<cjwatson> it stops you even committing if you're out of date
<superm1> ah that's how to do it then
<superm1> ok
<cjwatson> it's also fine to be bound if you merge branches from other locations
<cjwatson> as evand says, it's convenient for avoiding forgetting to push
<xivulon> hi cjwatson, saw your email, was just reading your code
<cjwatson> xivulon: ok
<cjwatson> it's certainly not all the way there yet, but I think it's worth an intermediate look
<xivulon> just came back from holidays (the boss vetoed any cpu-based equipment)
<xivulon> so sorry if I left you all the burden
<cjwatson> not a problem, I expected to be writing partman-auto-loop myself anyway as it was not easy
<xivulon> was just reading that
<cjwatson> preseeding and having that in the regular images should be a win
<xivulon> q
<xivulon> do you have to preseed the partition number?
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> gotta know where to put the images :)
<xivulon> that might be an issue to find that out from within windows
<xivulon> I mean mapping windows drive letters to linux partitions
<cjwatson> mm, we might be able to come up with some other way to specify that
<cjwatson> anyway, off for the evening, please follow up by e-mail
<superm1> is that where this automatic preseeding will be used?  setup.exe?
<cjwatson> that's one use for it
<cjwatson> and the most immediately urgent, but not the only one
<superm1> probably also for OEMs
<superm1> have a good evening cjwatson
<cjwatson> OEMs> maybe, depends on their setup
<xivulon> quick q
<xivulon> is the host folder normally mounted r/o correct?
<cjwatson> xivulon: I'd expect so on normal boot
<cjwatson> but e-mail, please :)
<xivulon> sure
<cjwatson> the initramfs-tools default is to mount the root filesystem read-only; the way I've done it the host filesystem just follows that
<xivulon> I agree
<cjwatson> but it could probably be made to be otherwise if need be
<cjwatson> e.g. if it's a problem for making other use of the Windows filesystem from Linux
<xivulon> just wanted to note that in that case you might have to remount
<xivulon> r/w
<cjwatson> that's true
<xivulon> which means adding an /host entry to fstab
<xivulon> and changing checkroot
<cjwatson> fstab's very much not sorted out yet
<xivulon> is the build going to be ready tomorrow correct?
<cjwatson> xivulon: should be
<superm1> build of ubiquity you mean, releasing 1.5.7?
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> well, that's not what I was talking about. I assumed xivulon was asking about the alternate CD build
<superm1> ah
<xivulon> what is an efficient way to test? do I need to create an alternate iso every time?
<superm1> xivulon, i think cjwatson is afk, he announced away in -devel, so you might want to mail
<xivulon> oj
<xivulon> ok
#ubuntu-installer 2007-07-31
<superm1> cjwatson_, could you take a gander at a revu on mythbuntu-meta?  Hobbsee wasn't too sure on the seed generation with it in the submission, and recommended to have you double check it
<superm1> cjwatson, well i'm going to head to bed, i'll try to touch bases with you tomorrow on this.  if you get a chance in the meanwhile, here is the revu url: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6269.  The same code is within the two bzr branches i posted in here last night.
<dns_56> i have software raid 5 and lvm over the md device where i currently have fedora and a few partitions, i would like to install ubuntu but feisty does not detect the lvm2, what should i do install gutsy? use debian install cd? debootstrap from fedora?
<cjwatson> does gutsy detect it?
<cjwatson> (you only said that feisty didn't, but that would be a strange way to go about installing gutsy anyway :-))
<cjwatson> oh, I think I misunderstood you due to punctuation
<cjwatson> anyway, yes, please see if gutsy does better
<dns_56> not tried gutsy yet i am wondering if i should try it but i wonder if it has lvm2 support first
<cjwatson> lvm2 support should have been in for ages; you're hitting a bug rather than fundamental-lack-of-support
<dns_56> well i did totally screw up my software raid, then i installed fedora on raid and lvm, so it could be fedora is too new or something
<dns_56> i'll try gutsy
<dns_56> if you are still around i have tried gutsy and it has not detected the software raid properly
<dns_56> hello
<dns_56> i have a software raid / installer bug i think
<superm1> cjwatson, I wanted to follow up regarding that metapackage, would you be able to add any comments for it?
<cjwatson> superm1: please mail me details
<superm1> cjwatson, Ok.
<evand> So a bit of an update.  The automation stuff appears to be pretty much done except for the fact that my wonky code for migration-assistant in Ubiquity doesn't work with page skipping at all at the moment.
<evand> I can work on fixing that when I'm done with my current bug fixing activities, or I can merge the changes and make --no-migration-assistant the default for the time being, also when I'm done bug fixing.
<evand> to clarify the latter option, I'd still work on fixing the m-a mess
<cjwatson> you could make --automatic imply --no-migration-assistant
<cjwatson> that seems reasonable
<evand> ok, I'll do that for the time being.  I'll commit the changes after I'm done with this bug then.
<evand> hrmm. cjwatson, thoughts on backing up the MBR in the event that the user wants to "uninstall" Ubuntu?
<xivulon> hi evand
<xivulon> small bug in m-a: ntuser.dat is not always in upper case, that makes m-a fail
<evand> arrr, I hate Windows
<evand> thanks xivulon
<evand> I'm looking over your changes to m-a and playing with wubi
<superm1> xivulon, are you the wubi author?
#ubuntu-installer 2007-08-01
<xivulon> superm1: yes but others helped to, I am ago on the forum
<superm1> xivulon, well then perhaps i should speak to you after mythbuntu's first release regarding getting us in it
<xivulon> superm1, at the moment what is required is a metalink file pointing to an alternate ISO
<xivulon> you can reuse one of the metalink files we provide
<superm1> xivulon, well we're not going to have an alternate iso unfortunately
<superm1> at least not this release
<xivulon> or use a metalink editor
<xivulon> superm1 then you'll have to wait for cjwatson and evand to allow preseeding in ubiquity so that the livecd can be used, possibly should be done by 7.10
<superm1> right
<evand> oh, it will be :)
<superm1> well we have a variety of other options that would need to be preseeded as well
<superm1> so i think wubi would need a few more pages for those options
<xivulon> ps I sent a reply to cjwatson on the ml, I am interested in comments on the second part of the email
<xivulon> superm1, the idea of wubi is to have a 1 click installer. and by 1 click I mean 1 click, not 2 or 3
<evand> ahhhhh, that explains the latter two changes
<xivulon> evand yep
<superm1> xivulon, i see.  well the problem is that we account for options in hardware selection
<superm1> during install
<superm1> such as a remote and tuners
<xivulon> sorry at the time I looked for malone in m-a, then I forgot to notify you
<xivulon> superm1: what about having a reasonable config and have the rest at first boot?
<evand> great!  I'll fix that bug and apply the changes for dealing with already mounted filesystems, provided I can make the use case of previous partitions of a separate /home and / that are already mounted still work
<superm1> xivulon, that's a possibility.  one of our specs allows for it at least via our control centre
<xivulon> evand thx
<superm1> i'll get back to you after its implemented
<superm1> and we can talk a little more about this
<xivulon> superm1: quick OT question, why does not mythtv use mysql (at least some versions ago')?
<xivulon> I mean sqlite
<xivulon> I have always thought that lots of complications where due to the use of mysql as opposed to sqlite
<superm1> xivulon, developers choice to originally use mysql, and there has been no effort towards sqlite at this point
<xivulon> I think they should use sqlite ;P
<superm1> a lot of the original complications on the ubuntu packages were mysql related, but i've massaged the packaging as much as i could to prevent users from messing things up with it
<superm1> i agree though, i think there should be multiple options: sqllite, postgres, mysql, etc
<superm1> just a matter of the effort involved to do so
<xivulon> To be honest I think they should just use sqlite, there is little point in choosing a db in a media server, and most other dbs are probably an overkill.
<xivulon> considering the tickets they had to answer because of mysql it is probably a worthy investment
<superm1> does sqlite scale well to many machines, or only to a local app?
<xivulon> used to be only local app, not sure if they managed to improve the locking system. But do you really need multiple backend servers?
<superm1> well i use 2
<superm1> and i have remote frontends
<superm1> i'm not sure how common that is though
<xivulon> Yep but all the data could be in one backend anyway, even singlethreaded
<xivulon> anyway that's ot
<superm1> ya
<xivulon> evand do you know if anyone plans to come on board and help with the wubi front-end?
<superm1> i'd say bring it up in #mythtv, but i know what the result will be.  "You want a feature, submit a patch, or put it on the wiki page, and maybe someone will do it"
<xivulon> superm1: I wish I could help, but I have not much time for that, the little I have I am using on wubi
<superm1> :)
<evand> xivulon: I'm tempted to, provided I can find some free time.  What needs to be done, exactly?
<xivulon> improve the download manager, we need segmented downloads
<xivulon> improve keyboard detection
<superm1> xivulon, currently does it use bittorrent to do it?  Or just http?
<xivulon> http, but with a few features
<xivulon> we used to have bittorrent, but it was clunky
<xivulon> it required python and a few users had issues with it
<cjwatson> as far as our use of wubi is concerned, I was imagining that we'd just ship it on the CD, which would mean that wouldn't be so much of an issue
<xivulon> hi cjwatson
<cjwatson> hi, going to bed soon so nothing complicated please :)
<xivulon> np long day here, my brain is melting (more than usual)
<xivulon> I sent you a reply, you already answered a bit
<TheBigClash> hello
<TheBigClash> i have a problem with installing ubuntu
<TheBigClash> can anybody help me?
<CIA-19> migration-assistant: evand * r56 migration-assistant/ (9 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-19> migration-assistant: * Close directories in ma-search-users.
<CIA-19> migration-assistant: * Don't unmount devices when we can avoid having to.
<CIA-19> migration-assistant: * Look for registry files case-insensitively.
<CIA-19> migration-assistant: evand * r57 migration-assistant/ (import.c ma-ask search-items.c utils.c utils.h): Minor fixes in previous case-insensitive registry locations commit. Also make use of it in search items.c
<glledo> cjwatson evand : I've been trying to get partman-crypto working with ubiquity, I've created a LP branch, if you want to take a look: https://code.launchpad.net/~glledo/ubiquity/ubiquity.crypto
<cjwatson> glledo: I'd like to look, but http://geeksynapse.net/repo/ubiquity.crypto/ returns HTTP 404 so LP can't mirror the branch
<dns_56> i have a bug with software raid and the ubuntu installer, i have fedora installed correctly and it has software raid 5 but ubuntu does not detect it
<cjwatson> please file a bug, I think it's going to be too hard to diagnose on IRC
<cjwatson> make sure to attach the /var/log/syslog and /var/log/partman files; you can go back to the installer main menu and use "save debug logs" to extract those
<cjwatson> partman-md would be an appropriate package to file the bug on
<cjwatson> I'm assuming you're using the alternate install CD and not the desktop CD
<dns_56> tried both, the bug is in feisty as well but not in fedora
<cjwatson> the desktop CD does not support RAID, so please don't bother trying that
<cjwatson> I would welcome a report from the gutsy alternate install CD with the appropriate logs
<dns_56> i do not know a huge ammount about raid, what info is going to be useful?
<cjwatson> 11:25 <cjwatson> make sure to attach the /var/log/syslog and /var/log/partman files; you can go back to the installer main menu and use "save debug logs" to extract those
<cjwatson> that information
<dns_56> ok i will do that in a few minutes
<glledo> cjwatson: I've changed the webserver to index, at least I can see the code now with the Browse Code LP thing
<cr3> cjwatson: hi, would you have a minute to help diagnose an installation problem I'm encountering with a custom image generated by fabbione?
<cjwatson> cr3: sure
<cr3> cjwatson: if I get "No volume groups found", that means the hard drive is not detected right?
<cjwatson> no, that means no LVM volume groups were found. Ignore it if you weren't expecting to have LVM; the log message is just a consequence of one of the commands run in the process of starting up partman
<cjwatson> d-i is unfortunately noisier in the logs than it should be sometimes
<cr3> cjwatson: hm, the installation is stopping with a blue screen (the usual blue background) and I'm trying to isolate the problem. I'll have a second look at syslog
<cr3> cjwatson: the installation stops shortly after detecting hardware and the highest pid on the machine is running /lib/partman/automatically_partition/10resize
<cjwatson> cr3: would like a copy of /var/log/partman then
<cjwatson> it may have made an invalid parted_server request and got stuck
<cjwatson> that can happen if e.g. one of the arguments is empty by accident
<cjwatson> parted_server's protocol handling isn't too clever :(
<glledo> cjwatson: I changed the branch so now it's hosted in LP: https://code.launchpad.net/~glledo/ubiquity/ubiquity-crypto
<cjwatson> thanks, will try
<cr3> cjwatson: I finally got networking up on the machine to grab partman but httpd is not there. where can I find that shell script to invoke nc with the proper arguments?
<cjwatson> cr3: probably easier to just 'anna-install openssh-client-udeb' and scp it out
<cr3> cjwatson: that outputs a bunch of blanks and returns 0, which might indicate the command completed successfully, but there's no ssh nor scp command
<cjwatson> please check again, there really should be
<cjwatson> unless you ran it very early on, before the "retrieving additional components" step of the installer (which is also before partman!)
<cr3> cjwatson: yep, I didn't see that step go by
<cr3> cjwatson: $bestpart is set to none in /lib/partman/automatically_partition/10resize_use_free/choices
<cjwatson> yes ...?
<cjwatson> 'nc -l -p RANDOMPORT >partman' should be enough on the server side
<cr3> cjwatson: I still can't get /var/log/partman from the system, so I've been trying to diagnose the problem myself. the last line in the log file is: /lib/partman/automatically_partition/10resize_use_free/choices: IN: PARTITIONS parted_server: Read command: PARTITIONS
<cjwatson> 'nc SERVERHOSTNAME SAMERANDOMPORT </var/log/partman' on the client side
<cjwatson> also same with /var/log/syslog in case parted_server fell over and whined there
<cr3> cjwatson: so, I looked at the script and tried running it manually. I get a bunch of blanks so I ran the script again with set -o xtrace.
<cjwatson> check whether the parted_server process is still running
<cjwatson> no no no no don't run it manually you'll break stuff
<cjwatson> if you did that, please reboot and reproduce it cleanly
<cr3> yes, the parted_server is still running
<cr3> cjwatson: emailed both syslog and partman logfiles
<cr3> I also sent the dmesg and lsmod output, in case it might be useful
<cjwatson> thanks, but dmesg is included in syslog and lsmod usually isn't needed
<cr3> cjwatson: I suspect that the problem is that no storage device is being detected, ie ls /dev/sd* /dev/hd* doesn't show anything
<cjwatson> cr3: just how custom is this installer?
<cr3> cjwatson: the installation process installs a base.sqfs, chroot-initrd and chroot-vmlinuz instead of installing a bunch of packages
<cjwatson> cr3: sounds rather like:
<cjwatson> partman-auto (54ubuntu2) edgy; urgency=low
<cjwatson>   * Fix hang on partman startup if no disks are present.
<cjwatson>  -- Colin Watson <cjwatson@ubuntu.com>  Tue, 18 Jul 2006 15:25:30 +0100
<cr3> cjwatson: ok, so now I need to figure out how to detect the disk considering the feisty live image detects it properly
<cjwatson> yes, definitely
<cjwatson> the PARTITIONS command is supposed to be followed by the id of the disk; parted_server is stuck waiting for that to arrive
<cjwatson> r194 of bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/partman-auto/ubuntu/ fixes this
<cjwatson> cr3: right, that would be a kernel question ...
<cr3> cjwatson: I suspect the vmlinuz and initrd used for my installation is not up-to-date. so, I'm trying to make -d build_netboot from the debian-installer root
<cjwatson> sourced from which release?
<cr3> I should source it from gutsy because my target image is for gutsy
<cjwatson> err, but the kernel is 2.6.15?
<cjwatson> according to your log
<cjwatson> I updated d-i for gutsy yesterday or so, so it should be bang up-to-date
<cr3> cjwatson: that's just for the installer, but the system being installed is gutsy
<cjwatson> blink, I wouldn't guarantee that gutsy d-i will work with the 2.6.15 kernel
<cr3> cjwatson: I successfully did make -d build_netboot, so I'll try the generated initrd.gz and vmlinuz
<cr3> cjwatson: where should the initrd.gz reside after running make build_monolithic in debian-installer?
<cjwatson> cr3: dest/monolithic/initrd.gz I think
<cr3> it seems to be generated under netboot directories so I'm wondering if that's normal or if that's a result of my previous runs of make_netboot
<cr3> darn, no monolithic subdirectory under dest
<cjwatson> the latter
<cjwatson> then it probably failed
<cr3> that's probably because of the pkg-lists I specified for monolithic, lets try removing that
<cr3> hm, the dest directory isn't even created after running: apt-get source debian-installer; cd debian-installer-20070308ubuntu9/build; make build_monolithic
<cr3> I wish make -d provide more readable output
<cjwatson> why would you use make -d here?
<cr3> because nothing is happening, so I'd like to enable debugging to understand why
<cjwatson> it's only useful for relatively unusual makefile debugging. The regular output of the makefile is probably much more helpful if not obscured by insane amounts of -d
<cjwatson> oh, you need to uncomment monolithic in build/config/i386.cfg or whatever it is
<cjwatson> monolithic is only for installer developers (modulo fabbione being crazy and thinking it's a good idea to ship it) so it's not turned on by default
<cr3> cjwatson: cheers! the problem was that I wasn't getting any output at all
<cr3> cjwatson: ok, I'm getting close. I'm now getting: finish-install: Depends: installed-base but it is not installable
<cr3> cjwatson: apt-cache search is not returning anything for finish-install, so where is that package coming from?
* cr3 steps out for lunch
<cjwatson> cr3: apt-cache search doesn't return anything for any udeb
<cjwatson> cr3: that's due to the base-installer in gutsy being too old, anyway; I'll look at fixing that
<phracker> help
<phracker> hehhe
<cjwatson> phracker: please ask your question rather than asking for general help
<phracker> ok
<phracker> here is my issue
<phracker> when I attempt to dpkg -i webmin I get errors
<phracker> jkennebe@Nix1:~$ sudo dpkg -i webmin_1.350_all.deb
<evand> phracker: This is not a support channel.  Please see #ubuntu.
<cjwatson> this channel is just for matters relating to initial installation of Ubuntu; general package installation help is more appropriate for #ubuntu
<phracker> well I just figured that you maybe have more information
<phracker> I will try that chan thanks
<cjwatson> no slight to individuals intended; while it's possible that we know the answer, I'd rather that this channel didn't turn into #ubuntu as then we won't be able to get anything done :-)
<cjwatson> (I'm happy to do small bits of installer support as that often results in interesting bug-fixes)
<evand> Is there anything special about Vietnamese as a locale?  This bug doesn't occur when using any other language.
<cjwatson> oh, have you reproduced it?
<evand> oh yeah, it's simple
<evand> just install with vietnamese :)
<evand> you'll hit it every time
<cjwatson> well, it's UTF-8 without having .UTF-8 on the end of its locale name, but it's not unique in that
<cjwatson> (unusual, but not unique)
<evand> I'm surprised we didn't hear about this sooner.
<cjwatson> its legacy character encoding (TCVN5712-1) isn't used by anything else; perhaps it's ended up in the legacy encoding by accident?
<evand> hrmm
<cjwatson> that would be vi_VN.TCVN rather than vi_VN
<phracker> how do you disable sudo
<cjwatson> cf. also localechooser 0.27ubuntu17
<cjwatson> phracker: at install time? use expert mode and opt to create a root user
<cjwatson> phracker: at any other time, just set a password for the root user
<evand> cjwatson: indeed, thanks for reminding me.  That was on the list of things to try in my head but had since slipped my mind.
<evand> cjwatson: wait, why localechooser from dapper and not edgy?
<cjwatson> evand: the changelog for that revision, I mean
<evand> ahhh
<cjwatson> interesting Vietnamese-related bug
<phracker> thanks cjwatson
<cr3> cjwatson: is there a workaround to the base-installer in gutsy being too old?
<cjwatson> cr3: the workaround is the version of base-installer I'm about to upload ...
<cjwatson> I'm surprised that actually broke anything though, as I'm not getting swarms of complaints about it being broken
<cr3> cjwatson: I'm only getting that for monolithic though, netboot works fine. so maybe you didn't get any complaints because fabbione is on vacation :)
<cjwatson> ah, could be that monolithic objects, yes
<cjwatson> its dependency resolution is less permissive because it uses apt-get rather than anna to do the job
<cjwatson> cr3: uploaded; try again in a few hours
<evand> cjwatson: you're quite good at finding the cause of bugs without even looking at them:
<evand>  /target/etc/environment: LANG="vi_VN.TCVN"
<cjwatson> ha!
<cjwatson> just practice, you develop intuition after a while. you OK with tracking down the fix from there?
<evand> indeed, thanks for the kick in the right direction
<cjwatson> no worries
<phracker> I have come to the conclusion that I am a moron
<phracker> why didnt I know about aptitude
<phracker> ugh
<phracker> that made things alot easier
<phracker> =|
<phracker> and I dont have to get rid of sudo
<phracker> do you guys know if there is a "tightvnc" application that I could use
<phracker> oh nevermind
<phracker> duh I am using ssh
* phracker sits back to think for a change
<cr3> when trying to build monolithic on feisty, I get: E: Couldn't find package acpi-modules-2.6.20-16-generic-di
<cr3> I found that the pool was containing 2.6.20-15, so I downloaded that to the localudebs directory. however, now I'm getting errors about ext2-modules package
<cr3> evand: would you happen to know where the packages for ext2-modules, ext3-modules, jfs-modules, etc. are located?
<evand> cr3: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.22/ ?
<cr3> evand: partman-basicfilesystems seems to depend on ext2-modules, but it's nowwhere to be found even in that url
<cr3> evand: that's weird, the linux-source-2.6.15 repository contains the ext2-modules but the later repositories don't
<cr3> evand: I wonder if the module has been superceeded by something else and it's just the partman dependencies which haven't been updated
<evand> hrm
<evand> fs-core-modules
<cr3> evand: do you think I could modify partman-basicfilesystems to depend on that instead of ext2-modules?
<cr3> evand: I also changed pkg-list/standard-udebs to only require partman-basicfilesystems amongst the partman-* packages. seems to be running now, but this is feeling freaky hacky
<cr3> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<cr3> Command failed with status 139 : mklibs-readelf --print-rpath ./tmp/monolithic/tree/bin/ld_static
<cr3> that was on gutsy, trying on feisty now
<evand> I may be wrong about the fs-core-modules thing, but I somewhat recall a changelog entry a while back about some sort of shuffle involving the base filesystems.  Or it could be a false memory.
<cr3> feisty seems to have generated something, now to see if it works
#ubuntu-installer 2007-08-02
<tepsipakki> cjwatson, evand: I noticed that if universe/multiverse are enabled, the generated sources.list does not contain an -updates entry for them
<tepsipakki> I'll make a patch for apt-setup to fix that
<cjwatson> tepsipakki: I noticed the discussion in #ubuntu-devel and already fixed it in my tree
<cjwatson> tepsipakki: did you file a bug?
<tepsipakki> cjwatson: heh, no :)
<tepsipakki> thanks
<cjwatson> ok, sorry, beat you to it then ;)
<cjwatson> (will leave it to you next time)
<tepsipakki> haha
<tepsipakki> the result is what matters ;)
<glledo> uops, I've got ubiquity to install with partman-crypto, but obviously doesn't boot :P
<cjwatson> if it needs to install tools not in the live filesystem then you need to make sure they're at least in the apt archive on the CD
<glledo> Im checking that now
<glledo> I think dmsetup is removed at the end of the installation, for instance
<cjwatson> quite possible unless something apt-installs it
<cjwatson> (apt-install is a d-i command to have packages installed in the target system; in ubiquity, there's a shim to have it arrange to keep packages from the live filesystem installed even if they aren't in desktop, or install them if they weren't in the live filesystem)
<glledo> anyway, ill try now to chroot to the system, install the needed stuff and see if it can boot
<glledo> ok, thanks for the info
<tepsipakki> hmm, gutsy install fails with gnupg-doc claiming "can't read doc-base file 'gnu-privacy-handbook'"
<cjwatson> silly gnupg-doc.
<tepsipakki> so there's a bug in gnupg-doc postinst?
<tepsipakki> or in doc-base
<cjwatson> sounds like it, but haven't looked
<tepsipakki> yep, debian bug 425351
<tepsipakki> seems like the files should generally have full paths now
<tepsipakki> mind if I upload a new version?
<tepsipakki> doesn't seem like it's going to be fixed in debian anytime soon :)
<tepsipakki> uploaded
<cr3> when making build_monolithic in the gutsy debian installer, I get a bunch of missing *-modules packages
<cjwatson> if you're building against any set of kernel images other than gutsy, that's expected
<cjwatson> the kernel udebs get rearranged every so often and I can only track whatever's current
<cr3> cjwatson: I'm building against 2.6.22-9-generic
<cr3> cjwatson: I suspect this is the directory where the packages should be retrieved from and *-modules aren't there: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.22/
<cr3> cjwatson: evand mentionned that the *-modules might've been replaced by fs-core-modules
<cr3> however, the partman-basicfilesystems package depends on ext2-modules which can't seem to be found anywhere
<cjwatson> Provides
<cjwatson> though you're right, it's not provided by anything right now, that's a bug
<cjwatson> I'll send a patch for the next kernel release
<cr3> cheers, I'll be using feisty in the meanwhile which has the same problem but which I hopefully fixed by creating my own partman-basicfilesystems udeb which depends on fs-core-modules
<cjwatson> should be fine
<cjwatson> rescue-mode too if monolithic uses that
<cjwatson> (this is just one of the many reasons I recommend against monolithic though
<cjwatson> )
<cr3> you'll now have to modulo fabbione and me on monolithic :)
<cjwatson> anyway https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2007-August/001617.html should fix it when it gets applied
<cjwatson> but only for filesystem modules; if there's anything else that's breaking then maybe d-i needs to be fixed
<cr3> that's weird, I just modified the preseed file of the installer and now I'm getting 'cdrom-detect' failed. maybe a faulty burn
<cr3> yep, faulty burn. hate it when that happens :(
<cr3> I'm getting "No root file system is defined" for feisty even though I have this line in my preseed: d-i partman-auto/choose_recipe select All files in one partition (recommended for new users)
<cr3> might a potential reason be that I don't have the right modules to format the partition since I removed partman-ext* packages to install fs-core-modules instead?
<cr3> hm, I removed preseeding of the partitioning and manually selecting "All files in one partition" worked. something seems to be wrong with the preseed on feisty
<evand> argh
<evand> Disabiling m-a for the time being when using --automatic wont work as m-a mucks with FilteredCommand.cleanup() and that doesn't work with the graceful page skipping code.
<evand> I'll start working on fixing m-a in a bit.  I want to finish that Vietnamese bug first.
<cr3> evand: do you happen to run debian-installer against gutsy repositories sometimes?
<evand> cr3: what do you mean?  I use the Gutsy alternate CD images often.
<evand> which is d-i
<cr3> evand: heh, nevermind, I'm confused in my own little world :)
<evand> haha
<cr3> turns out I was encountering problems building the install initrd.gz and vmlinuz because of the corruption in the gutsy repository
<cr3> but the problem was that my apt-cacher was corrupted
<cr3> I suspect the problem might be that the operations of apt-cacher aren't atomic so interrupting the process corrupts the cache
<cr3> instead of wgeting directly to the cache, it might be safer to wget in a temporary directory and the mv to the cache
<evand> hrm
<cr3> I should contribute to the project just to get back into perl after a few years of deprivity
<cr3> developing against gutsy is a pain :(
<evand> nah, you just have to dogfood it.
<cr3> fucking hell, the repository is consistently broken
<cr3> ... and I don't have the bandwidth to make my own non-broken repository. this is insane, I'll have to work over the weekend
<evand> yikes
<cr3> W: http://192.168.2.60/apt-cacher?/ubuntu-archive/dists/gutsy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz was corrupt
<cr3> and, a few minutes ago, the problem was with universe. so if it's not one archive, it's another. I'm reverting to feisty in the hope I'll get some work done
<cr3> and in the hope the intel xorg driver and mesa library backports are sufficiently stable
* cr3 apologizes for this venting
<evand> no worries, it's amusing :)
<cr3> evand: heh, makes me feel better there's a positive side to it :) thanks
<cr3> evand: I'm actually running the build process for gutsy in parallel and I'm being amused myself at the different parts of the repository that spontaneously fail :)
<evand> heh
#ubuntu-installer 2007-08-03
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-installer.log
<tepsipakki> cjwatson: I've hit some strange problem trying to install gutsy here. We start a sshd locally in the chroot with a temporary key, and then connect to it remotely to perform various things, but remote connections now fail. Downgrading the ssh-server in the chroot doesn't help either
<tepsipakki> the client receives error 255 when trying to run some command remotely
<cjwatson> tepsipakki: -vvv on the client and -ddd on the server are the places to start; also check /var/log/auth.log
<cjwatson> (assuming you have a syslogd running in the chroot)
<cjwatson> or bind-mount in /dev/log or something
<tepsipakki> ok, when trying to open an interactive session, the server fails to open a pty ("openpty returhns device for which ttyname fails.")
<tepsipakki> and when running commands remotely, I see write/read failures on channel 0
<tepsipakki> lunch, bbl ->
<cjwatson> is /dev/pts mounted?
<tepsipakki> umm, no :)
<tepsipakki> ok.. bind-mounting /proc and /dev/pts made it all work
<tepsipakki> remote commands and all
<tepsipakki> now to figure out why this wasn't needed before :)
<tepsipakki> umm, /proc was enough
<tepsipakki> maybe some component used to bind-mount proc for me <shrug>
<cr3> have you guys ever encountered this error when installing feisty: No common CD-ROM drive was detected
<cjwatson> it means pretty much what it says on the tin. generally a kernel problem
<cr3> darn, I was hoping something easier to fix
<cr3> gutsy doesn't exhibit the same error, cool
<cr3> when making build_monolithic on gutsy, I get a segmentation fault: Command failed with status 139 : mklibs-readelf --print-rpath ./tmp/monolithic/tree/bin/ld_static
<cr3> oh wait, I'll upgrade and maybe mklibs-readelf will start working again
<cr3> hm, still segfaulting at the same place
<cjwatson> must kill mklibs
<cr3> cjwatson: what do you mean by kill mklibs? remove it from the build process?
<cjwatson> no, I mean "I must inflict pain upon mklibs"
<cjwatson> it wasn't advice :P
<evand> it was a call to arms
* cr3 double donkey punches mklibs
<cjwatson> eww
<cjwatson> I rue the day I found out what that means
#ubuntu-installer 2007-08-05
<CryptoMole> hi all
<CryptoMole> i run feisty fawn currently
<CryptoMole> and i was thinking about trying gusty tribes2
<CryptoMole> does anyone know what i might run into for problems?
<cjwatson> firstly, the current release is Tribe 3, so use that instead (and it's "gutsy" :-))
<cjwatson> do you mean problems with the installer?
<CryptoMole> yes and also after install
<cjwatson> we only deal with the former here
<CryptoMole> its on my thinkpad
<cjwatson> AFAIK it's currently in pretty good shape
<cjwatson> but really, you should upgrade rather than doing a fresh install
<CryptoMole> aw
<cjwatson> for after install, #ubuntu+1 is a better place
<CryptoMole> thanks
<CryptoMole> so anything on the installer
<CryptoMole> i should know
<cjwatson> not really
<CryptoMole> ok
<cjwatson> (at least not to my knowledge)
<CryptoMole> so do upgrade, ill have to find out how to do that cause i have forgotten
<superm1> CryptoMole, again, this isn't realy intended discussion for this channel, but this will get you started: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/tribe3
<superm1> join into #ubuntu+1 :)
<CryptoMole> thanks
<tepsipakki> cjwatson: could I test the new debconf on dapper netboot by replacing some files on the fly while it's installing?
<cjwatson> tepsipakki: yes, but I figured a modified ISO image would be a better test - why?
<cjwatson> tepsipakki: the patch is in the bug - if you apply that after debconf is installed by base-installer but before pkgsel *starts*, then that would be a valid test
<cjwatson> you either have to be quick, or edit pkgsel.postinst to put 'sleep 3600 || true' at the start and kill the sleep process when you're ready for it
<cjwatson> oh, sorry, you said netboot
<cjwatson> yeah, I guess that would be interesting. The problem is that it only shows up some of the time, so you might well have to run several times or on several machines to confirm that the hang had gone away or at least been ameliorated
<cjwatson> but if you're prepared to patch on the fly maybe five or ten times over, or else set something up to automate it, sure
<tepsipakki> cjwatson: I could reproduce it on some machines every time, so I'd test that first
<tepsipakki> and then the fix
<tepsipakki> but I'll try to come up with a way to test it several times
<cjwatson> tepsipakki: ok, that would be great then
<cjwatson> tepsipakki: the URL on cdimage.ubuntu.com I gave in the bug includes patches adjusted to apply to dapper, edgy, and feisty
<cjwatson> you'll want to grab the dapper one as the original patch won't apply directly - a few other things were changed
#ubuntu-installer 2008-07-28
<CIA-1> partman-target: cjwatson * r727 ubuntu/debian/ (61 files in 2 dirs): update confirmation string (and unfuzzy translations) to account for /boot no longer being cleared
<CIA-1> partman-target: cjwatson * r728 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 55ubuntu2
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2753 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-1> ubiquity: When copying files, remove regular files and symlinks if they exist
<CIA-1> ubiquity: already on the target; this can happen legitimately if installing over
<CIA-1> ubiquity: an existing system and /boot wasn't erased.
<sri_> cjwatson: i customised (the gnome ) of  your ubuntu livecd of version gutsy ... it is booting but not supporting the selected theme
<cjwatson> I'm sorry, I can't help you
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2754 ubiquity/ (4 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-1> ubiquity: Make the Back button insensitive on the first page rather than hiding it
<CIA-1> ubiquity: (LP: #186953).
<cjwatson> firstly, as I've said to you several times before, I can't conceivably help without a copy of the CD in question, and that would cost me money to download
<cjwatson> secondly, I'm not a desktop guy and themes are not my field
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2755 ubiquity/ (86 files in 5 dirs):
<CIA-1> ubiquity: Rename main Cancel button to Quit, and adjust the quit dialog text
<CIA-1> ubiquity: slightly so that we consistently use "quit" as the action verb and
<CIA-1> ubiquity: "cancel" clearly means to cancel the dialog (LP: #45690).
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2756 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.9.8
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2757 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): AC_CONFIG_MACRO_DIR
<crispin> cjwatson: how about http://patches.theflowerdays.com/d/debian-cd-list2src.diff as a patch for list2src ?
<crispin> (making it look in updates / security / restricted / universe etc)
<crispin> it works for me [tm]
<sri_> cjwatson: ok .,
<cjwatson> crispin: yeah, that looks fine - is there a "fetch plain patch" URL for applying purposes?
<cjwatson> ah, http://patches.theflowerdays.com/debian-cd-list2src.diff
<crispin> the big link at the top (although that isn't obvious!)
<cjwatson> --author crispin@flowerday.cx?
<crispin> hmm, gnome@flowerday.cx please
<cjwatson> mkay
<cjwatson> applied, thanks
<crispin> np
<crispin> cjwatson: oh, btw, which is the 'official' debian-cd that I should checkout ? is it the one in ~cjwatson/bzr/debian-cd/ubuntu/ or the /~ubuntu-cdimage/debian-cd/ubuntu one ?
<cjwatson> they should be the same
<cjwatson> the latter is a mirror of the former
<cjwatson> (well, aside from propagation times)
<crispin> ok, cool
<saispo> cjwatson: hi :) you're not an ftp maintainer ? :)
<cjwatson> saispo: I'm one of the Ubuntu archive administration team, if that's what you mean. Why?
<saispo> yes :)
<saispo> see on ubuntu-devel...
<mario_limonciell> evand, it appears the version of ubiquity that came in a3 is trying to unmount /cdrom when install starts (which isn't feasible).  nothing stood out in the changelog for ubiquity, but i haven't looked at partman's yet
<evand> hrmm ok, I'll try to take a look from the airport
<mario_limonciell> evand, okay.  if it doesn't stand out i'll show you at some point tomorrow while others are discussing things
<evand> ok, thanks
<cjwatson> that's curious - we did full tests of alpha 3's ubiquity and it was working fine on the test systems in question
<cjwatson> are these modified CDs in any way, or just ordinary alpha 3 CDs?
<mario_limonciell> cjwatson, they were alpha 3 cds with our preseed file
<mario_limonciell> dropped onto the recovery partition
<mario_limonciell> replacing the livefs from ubuntu 8.04 and the .disk from ubuntu 8.04
<cjwatson> mario_limonciell: do you know roughly what stage the unmount happened?
<mario_limonciell> cjwatson, well it's moreso that it wasn't able to happen, but it looked like right about when it was about to partition
<cjwatson> commit partitioning changes, YM?
<mario_limonciell> i'll get a more thorough run through and capture some logs to get more accurate information.  this was at the end of last week on my way out the door
<cjwatson> the only thing I can think of that might be relevant is that Debian did a good deal of work recently to improve support for CD sets
<cjwatson> now, we don't use these in Ubuntu so I've generally tried to disable this (though without ripping out the code entirely)
<cjwatson> but be careful that you aren't just dropping in .disk from Ubuntu 8.04 - check the diff against .disk from alpha 3
<cjwatson> since .disk/cd_type is responsible for part of disabling CD sets
<mario_limonciell> well the .disk is the same as the ISO that i've got downloaded. http://paste.ubuntu.com/31330/
<mario_limonciell> that's ubiquity noninteractive -d
<mario_limonciell> well as suspected /lib/partman/commit.d/01unmount_busy looks like it is causing this.  the change that caused the error probably isn't in ubiquity then because that file hasn't changed in a while.  it is more likely to be the representation of mount points now.  /cdrom doesn't show up in /proc/mounts, but umount'ing /dev/sda2 complains that /cdrom can't be umounted
<mario_limonciell> so is this perhaps a side effect of switching to aufs?
<mario_limonciell> err actually cdrom *does* show in /proc/mounts, maybe it didn't before then
<cjwatson> I need to see /var/log/partman
<cjwatson> 01unmount_busy definitely shouldn't ever be trying to unmount /cdrom, regardless of the representation in /proc/mounts
<mario_limonciell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/31395/
<cjwatson> ok, and /var/log/syslog and /proc/mounts?
<cjwatson> (dinnertime though)
<mario_limonciell> i'll put this all on a bug then so it's not lost in pastebin's
<mario_limonciell> okay bug 252667 should have everything needed.
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2758 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/base.py): Fix format string substitution error in _abstract method.
<Sp0tter> I have created an auto install cd, but at install time i'm getting a red screen that says 'The cdrom contains a cd which cannot be used for installation."  What would cause this and how can it be resolved?
<cjwatson> Sp0tter: it usually means that you forgot to include the .disk directory on the CD, specifically .disk/info
<Sp0tter> interesting ok thanks
<cjwatson> well, strike that "usually" :-) that's the only possible cause
<Sp0tter> even better :)  yep i used cp to copy the cd, i'm guessing that didn't include the .disk
<cjwatson> quite plausible
<cjwatson> * doesn't expand to leading-dot directories - just copy it over explicitly
<cjwatson> mario_limonciell: are you sure your approach is sound here? with a filesystem mounted off /dev/sda2, you aren't going to be able to get the kernel to reread the partition table of /dev/sda
<cjwatson> which will cause you problems later, surely
<mario_limonciell> cjwatson, well this is what has been used for 8.04..
<cjwatson> I'm not sure why it didn't break before, but fundamentally that's what ubiquity's objecting to ;)
<cjwatson> (albeit in a rather obscure and roundabout way)
<cjwatson> I'm a little confused by some of what's going on in that code though, so will investigate more ...
<mario_limonciell> okay
<Sp0tter> I'm trying to make a basic fully-auto install (no extra packagse or anything fancy.. just default settings),  I have my isolinux.cfg timeout on my entry that points to a seed and a kickstart file, and i have the debconf-prioirty to critical, but i still get the stupid What language question and the what keyboard mumbo jumbo, any ideas?
<Sp0tter> My isolinux.cfg is:  http://rafb.net/p/FqhvKq14.html
 * Sp0tter cries.
<cjwatson> Sp0tter: I'd have to see the kickstart file (minus any passwords). Also, it looks like you cut-and-pasted that from an editor and I'm not sure whether the line-wrapping worked?
<cjwatson> Sp0tter: (it looks like ks= may be on a separate line from append, which would be wrong, but I can't tell)
<Sp0tter> cjwatson, i've sense tried putting it on an append line, and that causes a kernel panic
<Sp0tter> I'll get the full files posted real fast
<Sp0tter> http://rafb.net/p/NvYgwf47.html
<Sp0tter> and that gives:   Kernel panic - not syncing: VSF: Unable to mount root fs on unkown-block(8,1)
<cjwatson> you shouldn't do multiple append lines like that
<cjwatson> one big one
<Sp0tter> Will that make the difference, or just best practice?
<cjwatson> it'll very likely fix it - the error says that the kernel couldn't find its root filesystem, and that's probably because it doesn't have the initrd= parameter that you've put in the fourth append line out of five
<Sp0tter> oh man
<Sp0tter> I love you.
<Sp0tter> thanks, i've probably spent like 17 hours total trying to automate a basic install
<Sp0tter> I just learned today that I dont have to fumble with the keyring since i'm not adding packages heh
#ubuntu-installer 2008-07-29
<Sp0tter> Why does a guided LVM put all the available space in the / partition?  You can't shrink that while its up, so then whats the pointin the LVM?
<Sp0tter> how do i keep my fully auto install from never ending?  install, reboot, install, reboot ?
<xivulon> nable to make backup link of `./boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-19-generic' before installing new version"
<xivulon> had a few reports of broken kernel update: unable to make backup link of `./boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-19-generic' before installing new version"
<xivulon> we had this issue in the past whereby the kernel update tried to create a hardlink and failed on vfat
<xivulon> I have no other info at the moment, will post if I find out more
<cjwatson> mm, dpkg does seem to require that
<cjwatson> (that code is not in the kernel package, it's in dpkg itself)
<cjwatson> frankly if I were you I'd say "you need NTFS. sorry"
<xivulon> cjwatson: is that a new requirement? I didn't run into that before
<cjwatson> no, it's old as the hills.
<cjwatson> we just didn't think of it before.
<cjwatson> dpkg requires POSIX semantics from any filesystem on which it installs files.
<cjwatson> we should have just gone for copying files onto the Windows filesystem after the fact, rather than trying these clever tricks with bind-mounting /boot
<xivulon> but I am sure we had kernel installations on vfat in the past, particularly when we tested the copy-on-hardling-failure bit
<xivulon> well for the future do you suggest rsyncing /boot in rc6.d?
<cjwatson> you might have had kernel installations, but did you have upgrades?
<cjwatson> rc6.d? goodness no, why would you want to do it there
<cjwatson> postinst where it belongs :)
<cjwatson> and copy the individual files rather than rsyncing the whole directory
<cjwatson> you can't rely on rc6.d ever being called
<xivulon> the reason I was thinking about reboot scripts is because I wouldn't be able to catch menu.lst manual edits otherwise.
<xivulon> I would have thought we should have run into it earlier, since there were quite a few kernel upgrades since the beta stage, and there are several vfat users.
<cjwatson> putting /boot/grub on vfat directly would probably be OK; there are no dpkg-managed files there
<xivulon> we could also take care of the copying in update-grub and avoid bindmounts
<Sp0tter> Greetings installers,  my question is how would you stop an auto-installation from cycling forever.  Shutdown after install you might say!  But i have that comptuer set to auto power on whenever it has power, I need some type of loop that can run til it gets manually reset, but if i reset it at the part where it says its about to reboot, grub dies.
<cjwatson> how are you booting it? PXE?
<Sp0tter> No, my friend will put in my auto cd and hit reset, then walk away while it installs.
<Sp0tter> Its an auto installation cd with a presseed and kickstart on the iso
<Sp0tter> i had planned to just not use auto reboot, but those last coupl steps it does after it ejects the cd adn you hit continue are crucial
<cjwatson> you could try preseeding debian-installer/exit/halt=true
<cjwatson> ('d-i debian-installer/exit/halt boolean true')
<Sp0tter> wont that shut it downa fter?
<cjwatson> that will cause the last step of the installation to be halt rather than reboot
<Sp0tter> ah
<Sp0tter> cool i'll try that right now
<cjwatson> in a Kickstart file, it would be 'preseed debian-installer/exit/halt boolean true'
<crispin> which reminds me, it might be nice to have a way of powering off a box at the end of the install (I hack it :-) )
<cjwatson> isn't that the above?
<crispin> no, that halts the box without powering it off
<crispin> or maybe that is a bug ...
<cjwatson> that depends on ACPI implementation surely
<crispin> well, if I run the "poweroff" command instead of halt it powers off ...
<crispin> almost like it isn't poking acpi at all
<cjwatson> oh, ok
<cjwatson> crispin: committed upstream (debian-installer/exit/poweroff=true)
<Sp0tter> ok, so i still need to have the reboot option in ks
<cjwatson> which reboot option?
<Sp0tter> just  'reboot'   in ks.cfg
<Sp0tter> makes it so you dont have to click that last continue
<Sp0tter> or should i preseed that instead , if the reboot in ks overrides the halt
<cjwatson> no, they are complementary; do both that and what I suggested
<cjwatson> 'reboot' in ks.cfg is precisely equivalent to preseeding finish-install/reboot_in_progress so that it doesn't get shown
<cjwatson> according to the Anaconda docs, its purpose is not so much to reboot as opposed to halt, but to avoid the press-a-key message before rebooting
<Sp0tter> excellent
<Sp0tter> running a final test in vm now, then testing  on a real machine, then  uploading my solution to my server place  :)
<crispin> cjwatson: excellent, that will help me in about 2 years when we change to your next LTS version :-)
<cjwatson> crispin: if you're modifying the image, you could always import that change - it's only a few lines of shell
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/31788/
<crispin> cjwatson: I'm not modifying any udeb - I'm in fact trying to modify as little as possible
<crispin> I hack it by running a sed in my preseed/late_command program :-)
<cjwatson> ah, well, I can't offer anything less hacky if you aren't modifying anything, then
<Sp0tter> awesome, it works perfectly
<crispin> cjwatson: thats cool, I managed to remove a huge number of hacks going from sarge -> hardy :-)
<mdf> hi folks, question about raid support in kickstart
<mdf> I see kickseed/handlers/raid.sh states it not supported
<mdf> yet packages/partman/partman-md is there and looks functional
<mdf> so is it the handler functions that need coding or is there more to it?
<hachi> morning, this may be a bit offtopic, but in the last week nobody on #ubuntu has had a clue... I'm trying to find how you can specify the filename of the filesystem for casper. I've been reading the startup scripts in the initramfs and just can't make heads or tails of it. Do any of you know options for this?
<tormod> hachi: what name are talking about?
<tormod> the filesystem.squashfs?
<hachi> filesystem.squashfs on the CD, located at /casper/filesystem.squashfs
<hachi> I can't figure out how it knows filesystem.squashfs is the right file
<tormod> it's in scripts/casper IIRC
<hachi> more importantly, I want to tell it to search someplace else
<hachi> yeah, it's not hard coded into those files
<hachi> everything is passed around as arguments to functions
<tormod> inside is_casper_path() ?
<hachi> it looks like it should be using kernel options for base filenames to check, that sort of thing, but I can't find it loading the kernel option... among other things
<tormod> it is hardcoded to be inside a casper directory on the root of a filesystem, I think
<tormod> then see is_casper_path()
<tormod> it pretty generously accepts all names ending in "ext2" "squashfs" "dir"
<cjwatson> mdf: somebody needs to figure out how to transform Kickstart RAID syntax into partman-auto-raid preseeding
<cjwatson> mdf: I tried recently and it didn't seem exactly obvious - some of the basic assumptions about how things worked were different
<cjwatson> right, tormod's right, though it's mostly setup_unionfs that actually does the work
<cjwatson>     for image_type in "ext2" "squashfs" "dir" ; do
<cjwatson>         for image in "${image_directory}"/*."${image_type}"; do
<cjwatson> ...
<tormod> cjwatson: btw, I have some patches (rotting?) in bazaar
<tormod> for casper
<cjwatson> oh, yeah, I do need to do something about that. IIRC I merged some of yours recently
<tormod> but not in bzr I guess :)
<cjwatson> hmm, no, that was a while back
<cjwatson> send mail to cjwatson@ubuntu.com and I'll have a look
<tormod> mail? will https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/casper/trunk/+merges do?
<tormod> if you're working on casper, can you make a new branch, until lp:casper gets fixed?
<cjwatson> no. it won't help because any (mergeable) new branch would have the same ghosts.
<cjwatson> and I'm certainly not going to create an unmergeable branch.
 * tormod hoped that advanced launchpad features would take away the need for mailing patches around and bug people on IRC :)
<cjwatson> it's not really a Launchpad bug, it's bzr itself having serious trouble dealing with ghosts directly on the mainline
<cjwatson> I have copies of the old arch branches and have been trying to convert them and fetch them in, but it's very fiddly, you have to get the conversion exactly right or the whole thing blows up
<cjwatson> and so far all I've succeeded in doing is making things blow up
<cjwatson> tormod: that +merges URL will be fine, it's just to have something in my to-do mailbox otherwise I *will* forget
<tormod> ghosts is what you get for naming a branch casper (hint the movie...) :)
<tormod> ok, I will send you a reminder
<cjwatson> casper> yes, the name is explicitly intended to evoke the Friendly Ghost
<cjwatson> since casper's job is to flit around the edges of your distro making little magic tweaks to cause it to boot as a live CD
<tormod> I think bzr didn't the point :)
<tormod> *get
<Sp0tter> there is a lot of symbolism in ubuntu
<tormod> Sp0tter: it's all the woodoo that makes it work
<cjwatson> more that coming up with silly names is light relief from serious work :)
<CIA-1> ubiquity: evand * r2759 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/language.py):
<CIA-1> ubiquity: Also remove the langlevel file if it exists before we start
<CIA-1> ubiquity: localechooser.
<hachi> is there a way to put both 64bit and 32bit x86 casper on a single media?
<CIA-1> oem-config: evand * r504 oem-config/ (debian/changelog lib/components/language.py):
<CIA-1> oem-config: Also remove the langlevel file if it exists before we start
<CIA-1> oem-config: localechooser.
#ubuntu-installer 2008-07-30
<wcr2007> hi, everyone. I have one silly question. I failed to install 32bit ubuntu(8.04 desktop) on AMD phenom 8450 CPU. I have turned acpi and apic off. Can anyone has such expericnce tell me how to? Is there any kernel options to turn on or off? Thanks a lot.
<wcr2007> this is the message I got:Ubuntu:    BUG: Int 6 : CR2 00000000       EDI 00000080 ESI 01000000 EBP c04cd440 ESP c0417e70       EBX c04cd440 EDX 00000006 ECX 00000046 EAX 00000036       err 00000000 EIP c0430559 CS 00000060  flg 00010082    Stack: xxxxxxxxx xxxxxxx  xxxxxxxx  xxxxxxxxx ........        Debian:         Unknown interrup or fault at EIP 00010096 00000060 c031f3f5
<xivulon> cjwatson are UUID going to be supported by grub in Intrepid?
<davmor2> xivulon: Now that ubiquity is fixed I might be able to test wubi again :)
<xivulon> you mean in intrepid?
<davmor2> yes
<xivulon> I still have to bump the version and change isolist.ini...
<xivulon> same for umenu
<xivulon> I guess that as it is it will just install 8.04
<xivulon> ^note for self
<davmor2> ah okay no probs give me a ping when it's ready then and I'll test it out :)
<xivulon> will do it today and ask evand to upload
<xivulon> davmor2 I just noticed that the ntfs-3g patch in 204133 is still in proposed for hardy, would it be possible to test that in hardy and reply to pitti?
<davmor2> I can look at it this afternoon I need to do some smoke tests this morning for Intrepid.
<davmor2> What does pitti need to know?
<xivulon> np, I'll test it myself tonight if I have time left after thewubi intrepid
<xivulon> You need to install 1:1.2216-1ubuntu3 in hardy (proposed repo) then mount an ntfs partition with and without the syncio option (run chkdsk /r first so that you are sure it is clean), hammer it, copy files until it is full, delete files etc..., then check that all is good (run chucksums on the copied files), see if there is any relevant speed impact when using syncio, and see if there is any fs corruption (chkdsk)
<xivulon> ^ntfs-3g 1.2216-1ubuntu3
<cjwatson> xivulon: yes, although we're still working on some of the details
<xivulon> cjwatson cool I'll need to notify grub4dos devs so that they can port the same setup
<xivulon> well in fact that is half relevant since at the moment I use the grub find command to check whether the system is already installed or not...
<xivulon> I'd guess that on my side it is more relevant to use UUID in place of find-iso/find-custom-installation-folder... not much to do with grub
 * xivulon writes other note to self
<xivulon> any preference for the syntax? preseed/file=UUID=blablablabla/path/to/preseed.cfg or preseed/file=/dev/disk/by-uuid/blablablabla/path/to/preseed.cfg or ???
<cjwatson> haven't thought about it yet
<cjwatson> though both of those look horrible
<cjwatson> shouldn't mix device specifications with paths like that
<cjwatson> I don't want to think about this right now though, sorry
<xivulon> np feel free to edit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiIntrepid, I'll pick it from there
<cjwatson> however, my general advice is that paths should be pure Unix paths, and deal with device locations separately
<xivulon> preseed/file-device=UUID=blablabla preseed/file=/path/to/preseed.cfg?
<CIA-1> casper: cjwatson * r525 casper/ (debian/changelog scripts/casper-bottom/13swap): merge lp:~tormodvolden/casper/no-raid-swap
<TheMuso> cjwatson: Do we have a functional casper branch again?
<cjwatson> not if you don't already have a copy
<cjwatson> it needs either (a) bzr fix to not mind ghosts on mainline (b) very very very careful import and fetch-ghosts of old baz branches
<cjwatson> but for (b) you have to get the import exactly right - you have to be importing with the same history as the existing converted branches were imported with, sort of
<cjwatson> otherwise you get sha-1 conflicts
<TheMuso> Sounds somewhat nasty.
<cjwatson> it's absolutely foul
<CIA-1> casper: cjwatson * r526 casper/debian/changelog: merge lp:~ubuntu-installer/casper/hardy.proposed (purely changelog)
<cr3_> cjwatson: ping, I've been encountering a problem recently with netinstalls of intrepid where the retrieval of base packages over http seems to be timing out and I get prompted to Retry. does that ring a bell?
<cjwatson> cr3_: no, it doesn't
<cr3_> cjwatson: could you suggest a place to look to diagnose the problem?
<cjwatson> you could start by putting the syslog somewhere we can see
<cr3_> cjwatson: http://people.ubuntu.com/~cr3/intrepid/syslog from /var/log/installer/syslog
<cr3_> cjwatson: looking for "retry" seems to return a few lines. by the way, this only happens sometimes: might not happen at all or might happen a few times
<cjwatson> cr3_: seems to be something odd wrong with the fetch-url helper
<cjwatson> Jul 30 11:19:58 main-menu[2870]: (process:6216): sed: can't open '/dev/fd/4': No such file or directory
<cjwatson> all that stuff looks implicated
<cr3_> cjwatson: I just did the exact same install on the same machine and I wasn't prompted to retry this time
<CIA-1> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r660 ubuntu/ (README.wget404 debian/changelog fetch-url-methods/http):
<CIA-1> debian-installer-utils: Use /proc/self/fd/4 rather than /dev/fd/4 in fetch-url-methods/http; the
<CIA-1> debian-installer-utils: latter doesn't seem to exist in d-i.
<cjwatson> ^- might be that, hard to say for sure though if it's transient
<cjwatson> your mirror connection might just be dodgy somehow
<cjwatson> I think that that error only happens if something 404s so you could check the server logs for suspicious stuff
<CIA-1> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r661 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.59ubuntu2
<crispin> cjwatson: I'm trying to preseed netcfg/no_interfaces (using "d-i netcfg/no_interfaces error"), and that isn't working - is it possible to preseed that ?
<cjwatson> I don't see why it shouldn't be; netcfg doesn't do anything unusual with that
<cjwatson> hit it with DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer and see what's actually going on
<crispin> that goes on the kernel cmdline I assume
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> results in a debconf protocol trace in /var/log/syslog
<crispin> hmm, "netcfg/no_interfaces doesn't exist"
<crispin> I guess that is why it isn't working ...
<cjwatson> nah, that's just how preseeding works
<crispin> yeah, just spotted that :-)
<cjwatson> the question doesn't exist when you preseed stuff because all the templates haven't been loaded yet
<crispin> yeah, of course!
<crispin> the trace ends with "--> INPUT high netcfg/no_interfaces", "<-- 0 question will be asked", "--> GO"
<cjwatson> is this a netboot image or a cdrom image?
<crispin> cdrom image
<cjwatson> I'm stumped then. can I see the syslog?
<crispin> give me a minute, I need to finish the install, and then get the syslog off
<crispin> presumably I could avoid the question as well by setting the priority to critical?
<cjwatson> yes
<crispin> damn it my installer is too automatic, it shutdown automatically - lets try that again!
<evand> cjwatson: regarding Mario's crash from the other day, would it be reasonable to check that partitions are marked to be formatted before considering them busy in 01unmount_busy, given that somehow the install succeeds without being able to re-read the partition table?  Or should they hack around it by removing partitions from mtab or removing the check altogether?
<evand> hrm, let me know if that got cut off.
<cjwatson> evand: it's not whether they're formatted, it's whether there's any change to the structure of the partition table itself
<cjwatson> if the list of devices and their extents is the same before and after, you might get away with it
<cjwatson> s/devices/partitions/
<evand> ah, indeed.  Somehow I didn't see beyond the simple case of reformatting partitions.
<crispin> cjwatson: the syslog is at http://patches.theflowerdays.com/syslog
<crispin> and the preseed used is http://patches.theflowerdays.com/preseed
<crispin> "Error questions are always shown even if they're asked at a low priority or have already been seen." is that the reason ?
<crispin> debconf/Debconf/ConfModule.pm
<cjwatson> debconf => not relevant
<cjwatson> it's cdebconf in d-i
<cjwatson> although as it happens, yeah, that would be the reason - sorry, should have noticed that
<crispin> hmm, oh well, thanks
<cjwatson> that's sort of awkward, let me see if I can find a way round it
<cjwatson> is it not an error for you if there are no network interfaces? I'd have thought ZXTM would sort of like one
<crispin> cjwatson: no, its no error at all - it happens because I am installing in VMware and the installer kernel doesn't know about the "Enhanced VMXnet" network driver
<crispin> once everything installs and reboots the driver will be there
<crispin> I'm only using that driver because the standard vmware e1000 driver fails to network boot :-(
<crispin> ahh, I could probably just ignore netcfg entirely, let me try that :-)
<cjwatson> you could have a preseed/early_command that blanks out /var/lib/dpkg/info/netcfg.postinst
<cjwatson> as a last resort
<crispin> hmm, yeah, just ignoring netcfg won't work as lots of things require it
<crispin> btw, I thought I could preseed that because of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/12482  - where you seemed to have success doing it! (although over 3 years ago ...)
<cjwatson> yes, the same thought had occurred to me :-) it may be that netcfg/no_interfaces had a different type back then
<cjwatson> or it may be that I just never tested that :-/
<cjwatson> it seems to have had Type: error since revision 1
<crispin> hmm, early_command is too early, netcfg hasn't been unpacked yet, I could totally hack things by making it fork and spin in the background until netcfg is unpacked and then blank it out
<crispin> or maybe I'll just make vmware use a driver the installer understands :-)
<cjwatson> or have early_command append something to the end of /var/lib/dpkg/info/load-cdrom.postinst that then does what you actually want ...
<cjwatson> having the installer actually understand the driver is probably easier :)
<crispin> lol, that is a superb hack :-)
<cjwatson> I sometimes think the installer's sanity has suffered slightly from the number of crazy hacks that are *possible* (but not easy)
<crispin> I do most of my the stuff we want to do (install extra packages etc) in the late_command so I'm well used to hacking things :-)
<crispin> cjwatson: many thanks, that works perfectly (appening onto load-cdrom or load-iso depending on the install method)
<cjwatson> cool
<crispin> I can now do totally automatic, remove installs inside vmware :-)
<crispin> s/remove/remote/
<kirkland> evand: how do I run anna-install on a local file?
<evand> (explained offline)
<udit99> i have a question regarding overriding dependencies when installing packages..as part of my install process I want to prevent certain packages from being installed
<udit99> How can I ensure that they dont get installed as a dependency from another package
<udit99> I was thinking of using the overrides files but Im not sure if thats the right direction
<cjwatson> udit99: the only ways that won't cause problems later are to modify the packages to remove dependencies, or to install fake packages to satisfy those dependencies (you can use equivs to generate them)
<cjwatson> if you override the dependencies in other ways, apt will refuse to operate
<kirkland> cjwatson: hiya, i've dropped to a shell on an intrepid installer, and installed the open-iscsi-udeb...  i have a working iscsi target that I can get to from other VM's on the same virtual network
<kirkland> cjwatson: stracing the iscsiadm command in the install shell, i'm getting an ECONNREFUSED error
<cjwatson> meeting atm
<kirkland> cjwatson: k, np
<hye> cjwatson: do you mean modifying the control file from packages to remove dependencies?
<cjwatson> yes, or as I said creating new packages to satisfy them
<hye> i see
<hye> i like the second idea
<hye> thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2008-07-31
<udit99> I have a question regarding sudo debconf-set-selections --checkonly xubuntu.seed
<udit99> oops..
<udit99> I have a question regarding debconf-set-selections
<udit99> im trying to check if my preseed file is valid by running sudo debconf-set-selections --checkonly xubuntu.seed
<udit99> and it returns without an error even if the file has junk values
<hye> i'm trying to preseed partitioning. I want to have 3 partitions, one for ext3 and mounted to / , second one for ext3 and not mounted, and third one for swap.
<hye>  d-i     partman-auto/expert_recipe      string  boot-root :: 1900 20000 100000 ext3 $primary{ } $bootable{ } method{ form    at } format{ } use_filesystem{ } filesystem{ ext3 } mountpoint{ / } .  100 10000 1000000000 ext3 $primary{ } method{ form    at } format{ } use_filesystem{ } filesystem{ ext3 } mountpoint{ } .  0 1000 2000 linux-swap $primary{ } method{ swap } fo    rmat{ } .
<hye> if I set 2nd partition as mounted to something (ex, /srv) ,
<hye> it works fine
<hye> but I don't know how to set "Do not mount it"
<hye> anyone knows how to set not mounted?
<cjwatson> udit99: it only checks the syntax; it doesn't have enough information to check sanity of values
<cjwatson> hye: just remove the mountpoint{ } bit
<hye> cjwatson: yes, i tried that, and I got msg "[Partition disks] No mount point is assigned for the ext3 file system in partition #2 ~~~~~ Do you want to return to the partitioning menu?"
<hye> cjwatson: I was wondering if there is option like... " Mount on ", so I can select "Do not mount it"
<cjwatson> you'd get that message if you selected "Do not mount it" by hand too
<cjwatson> preseed 'd-i partman-ext3/no_mount_point boolean false' to get rid of it
<hye> cjwatson: ohhhhh you are right. although I select do not mount manually, it asks me that
<hye> thanks a lot
<hye> :-)
<hye> since I was using auto partitioning with /srv (temporarily) for about a month, i completely forgot that it asked me that;
<hye> haha
<hye> stupid :(
<hye> anyway, thanks again!
<cjwatson> no problem
<udit99> :cjwatson, Im trying to germinate a seed that is in the non-free section of my local repository and it seems that germinate can't find any dependencies for that package
<udit99> I added non-free to the sections array in germinate.py but that seems to be not enough
#ubuntu-installer 2008-08-01
<davmor2> cjwatson: any joy with those log files from alternative?
<cjwatson> davmor2: holiday, back Wednesday
<davmor2> Go off-line then dude :)
<cjwatson> I'm going to shortly
<davmor2> :)  Have a  nice few days :)
#ubuntu-installer 2008-08-02
<evand> I never thought I'd see the day this got marked as fixed - http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=56070
<mark_121221> hello
<mark_121221> anyone here?
#ubuntu-installer 2008-08-03
<giosue_c> the initrd.gz that i find on the mirror under installer-i386 images is setup to use 2.6.24-19 kernel but the hardy seeds specify a 2.6.24-20 kernel.
<giosue_c> whattup with that?
<giosue_c> ok... so the seeds don't really seem to specify it, but germinate ends up pulling the 20 kernel instead of the 19.  not sure what the deal is.
<giosue_c> anyone have any ideas how i can get germinate to grab the 19 kernel not the 20?
<persia> 05
#ubuntu-installer 2009-07-27
<shtylman> cjwatson: after I add entries to ubiquity.templates ... is there anything else I need to do? can I provide the default us english text translations cause I can do those? and how...
<joh> Hi, my live usb system fails to detect the cdrom correctly. For some reason, it thinks my main harddrive is my cdrom and mounts it under /cdrom
<joh> Hi, my live usb system fails to detect the cdrom correctly. For some reason, it thinks my main harddrive is my cdrom and mounts it under /cdrom
<mothdragon> Hi I'm trying to get the scanner portion of my new Brother MFC-290C Multifunction printer working in Ubuntu 9.04, I'm not too familiar with my way around Linux... But I have been able to get the printer portion working... Anyone Have Any Ideas? I tried looking online for XSANE drivers, and various other variations on search, but I din't find anything helpful...
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<superm1> evand, ping, i've gota couple concerns with the new usb creator upload
<evand> superm1: pong
<superm1> evand, so first off, the command to launch it changed from usb-creator to usb-creator-gtk, is that the new permanent name?
<evand> superm1: If that's an issue for you, I suppose we could make usb-creator-gtk and usb-creator-kde conflict, then have them both provide /usr/bin/usb-creator.
<superm1> evand, not an issue, I can easily adjust to look for any of the above, just wanted to see if there are other plans for changes
<evand> the major plan I have for the gtk frontend is finishing the devicekit backend, as the hal code is fairly awful.
<superm1> okay
<superm1> okay. well that's related to the next thing that i noticed here
<superm1> utility partitions, recovery partitions, and normal vfat windows partitions are showing up in the list of possible usb disks (even if they aren't connected to the PC via USB)
<superm1> so when you get things sorted out to the right properties to be pulling from devicekit, make sure you are filtering to only usb
<evand> superm1: indeed, devicekit greatly simplifies this
<evand> will do
<cr3> for some reason, when I install xubuntu or mythbuntu from the network, no graphical interface ever gets installed even though I preseed tasksel/first xubuntu-desktop: http://people.canonical.com/~cr3/syslog
<superm1> cr3, there is something really weird wrong with at least mythbuntu tasks
<superm1> there is an ugly hack in place to make livefs builds work right now
<cr3> superm1: ah, that would explain why I've had reports of people at least being able to install mythbuntu
<superm1> cr3, i'm really not sure how to fix the current problems though
#ubuntu-installer 2009-07-28
<shtylman_> when merging in changes... is it customary to get a clean checkout of the current trunk... then merge my branch into that creating just one commit and push that back?
<evand> you generally resolve conflicts on your separate branch using bzr merge every now and again, this way the final merge applies cleanly, and you use something like bzr commit -m "Merge with my foobar branch."
<evand> gotta run though
<evand> bedtime
<shtylman_> night
<phurl> reprepro Error: Distribution doooh contains an architecture called 'all'. any ideaS?
<cjwatson> shtylman_: generally you shouldn't touch translations at all; the most you should do is run debconf-updatepo, which updates .pot and .po files automatically from the .templates file
<cjwatson> shtylman_: there's no need to provide English translations - those are automatic
<stefanWW> Hello! Did any of you guys experienced any problems with installing and running ubuntu server 804 LTS on proliant servers G6 ?
<stefanWW> it is just freezing during install
<mterry> shtylman_, the new breadcrumbs for the kde frontend; are they translatable?
<kirkland> evand: around?
<kirkland> evand: i think i see a bug in the user-setup ecryptfs code
<kirkland> cjwatson: ^
<kirkland> cjwatson: i don't think this commit is correct: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/user-setup/ubuntu/revision/187
<kirkland> cjwatson: the /dev/shm/.ecryptfs-$USER would exist in the chroot
<kirkland> cjwatson: actually, i think it's more basic than that
<kirkland> cjwatson: it appears to me that initial user password setting has changed fundamentally in some way since Jaunty
<kirkland> cjwatson: such that it is walking the PAM stack
<kirkland> cjwatson: in which case, the whole /dev/shm hack in user-setup-apply can go away
<kirkland> cjwatson: i just tested this in a vm, and it works
<kirkland> cjwatson: however, i won't commit until I confirm with you what it is in user password setting has changed
<kirkland> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/user-setup/ubuntu/revision/179#user-setup-apply
<kirkland> boom there it is!
<kirkland>  
<kirkland> 34
<kirkland>         if $chroot $ROOT dpkg --compare-versions "$VERSION" ge "1:4.1.4-1"; then
<kirkland>  
<kirkland> 35
<kirkland>                 # support for versions with PAM support (Squeeze)
<kirkland>  
<kirkland> 36
<kirkland>                 if [ "$3" = true ]; then
<kirkland>  
<kirkland> 37
<kirkland>                         $chroot $ROOT usermod --password=$PASSWD $USER
<kirkland> cjwatson: i'm going to send a patch
<kirkland> cjwatson: actually, the fix was pretty straightforward, i think.  i committed an uploaded.
<kirkland> cjwatson: your review in retrospect would be appreciated.
#ubuntu-installer 2009-07-29
<shtylman_> mterry: they are...and I have the translations for them...just havn't committed yet
 * shtylman_ just pushed changes to ubiquity trunk....prays he did everything correctly...
<cr3> when installing the latest karmic alternate image, I get: system-config-printer-udev: Conflicts: hal-cups-utils but 0.6.19+git20090217-0ubuntu7 is to be installed
<cr3> and yet, the report.html does not show any problems relating to package dependencies
<CIA-33> usb-creator: rgreening * r131 usb-creator/ (7 files in 5 dirs):
<CIA-33> usb-creator: Update UI name for KDE.
<CIA-33> usb-creator: Update TODO
<charlie-tca> cjwatson: alternate images fail to install; no log errors
<charlie-tca> The following packages have unmet dependencies: system-config-printer-udev: Conflicts: hal-cups-utils but 0.6.19+git20090217-0ubuntu7 is to be installed
<charlie-tca> is the only error I can find in syslog
<charlie-tca> bug 406542
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 406542 in debian-installer "Karmic Alternate images fail to install; unmet dependencies: system-config-printer-udev" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/406542
<kirkland> evand: around?
<evand> kirkland: ja, what's up?
<kirkland> evand: hey man
<kirkland> evand: i uploaded a fix to user-setup-apply yesterday
<kirkland> evand: sorta hoped it would have made it into today's cd's but it didn't
<kirkland> evand: just wanted to make sure it makes tomorrows
<kirkland> evand: can you check to make sure that'll happen?  or tell me how to?
<kirkland> :-)
<evand> ah, the next time there's a ubiquity or d-i upload it will make it into either the desktop or alternate CD, respectively.
<evand> I'll upload a new ubiquity now to pull it in
<evand> and it will be on tomorrow's CDs
<evand> (assuming the live filesystems build)
<CIA-33> ubiquity: evand * r3340 ubiquity/debian/po/ (80 files): debconf-updatepo
<kirkland> evand: awesome, thanks
<kirkland> evand: that will un-break encrypted-home installs :-)
<evand> hooray
<CIA-33> ubiquity: evand * r3341 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: grub-installer
<CIA-33> ubiquity: 1.40ubuntu1, user-setup 1.27ubuntu6.
<superm1> seeing that reminds me, was someone planning on doing an updated merge for grub2 from debian any time soon?
<superm1> there's a few bugs open that should be fixed by doing so I think (glancing over recent bugmail from ~ubuntu-installer)
<superm1> er well i guess cjwatson is the only one that's done any of the merges thus far this cycle, cjwatson were you intending on doing another soon(ish)?
<CIA-33> ubiquity: evand * r3342 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.99.3
#ubuntu-installer 2009-07-30
<shtylman_> should I always do an debconf-updatepo after a change to the .templates?
<cody-somerville> superm1, ping
<superm1> cody-somerville, what's up?
<cody-somerville> superm1, see pm
<kirkland> evand1: around?
<kirkland> evand1: looks like that user-setup changes took on the server cd, thanks!
<kirkland> evand1: also, i was curious how encrypted-swap was coming?
#ubuntu-installer 2009-07-31
<WillPittenger> I have a install image for 32-bit 9.04 that hangs during the initial menu by the bootloader when I boot it in my Virtual Box machine.  Any suggestions?
<evand> WillPittenger: As in it hangs on the bootloader or after you select an option in it?  If the latter, does the bootloader screen just sit there, or do you see usplash (the boot progress bar)?
<WillPittenger> No, I never get the chance to select an option.
<evand> is this an ISO file or physical CD?
<WillPittenger> ISO.
<evand> have you checked that the md5sum of the iso matches?
<evand> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM if you haven't yet
<WillPittenger> That might be it then.  The ISO failed.
<evand> ah, I imagine so
<shtylman> evand: should I be looking at creating a qt version of the ubiquity slideshow? or hold off on that until the gtk one stabilizes a bit more?
<evand> shtylman: please do
<evand> that is, please do look into it
<evand> we'll need code in the kde frontend to display the HTML, and a ubiquity-slideshow-kubuntu package
<shtylman> evand: alrighty...will do
<evand> thanks!
<cjwatson> superm1: I *was* planning on doing a merge once I got back from debconf, but thanks for doing it; however the merge you did got me harassed by upstream on IRC because the changelog entry regarding os-prober was wrong ;-)
<cjwatson> kirkland: Signed-Off-By is a git-ism ;-), but otherwise that user-setup patch looks fine to me
<kirkland> cjwatson: heh, yeah.  i just added it to my .bazaar/bazaar.conf:commit_signoff
<kirkland> cjwatson: so it's always in there
<kirkland> cjwatson: i confirmed the fix in yesterday's builds, it's working properly now!
<evand> kirkland: re last night: I haven't worked on encrypted-swap yet, but I'm hoping to find time for it at the sprint, and if not there, the weeks after.  I'll keep you posted though.
<evand> yay, pywebkitgk was promoted to main
<kirkland> evand: cool, thanks
<superm1> cjwatson, ah I see.  just copied it from an earlier entry about the delta. what should the entry have been?  has the os-prober situation thing been figured out then in debian?
<superm1> oh nvm, fezie explained it to me in a pm
<cjwatson> yeah, you have to take account of subsequent changelog entries when copying an earlier remaining-changes block
<dpm> hi cjwatson, if you've got some time next week, I'd like to talk a bit about debian-installer/ubiquity/oem-config/bootloader translations for Karmic at the sprint - just asking
<cjwatson> dpm: sure, so would I
<dpm> cool, then I'll speak to you next week. I'll be going  in a few minutes, so have a good weekend!
<davmor2> shtylman: you around dude?
<davmor2> evand: is shtylman the best guy to talk to about the kde where are you page in ubiquity-kde?
<evand> davmor2: ja
<davmor2> shtylman: lets do this the obvious way then and just put it out here.  On step 3 of 7 the "Where are you?" page in the gtk frontend you get a nice circle which makes it quite obvious where in the world the location is.   However in the kde version it is a tiny nigh on invisible cross and I have good eye sight.  Is there anyway that this can be change to the circle as in the gtk version.  I think it will help tho
<davmor2> evand:  thanks
<davmor2> shtylman: this is the screen http://www.davmor2.co.uk/kde/3of7.png
<CIA-33> casper: cjwatson * r662 trunk/ (2 files in 2 dirs): Fix disabling of apt-check (LP: #406191).
<CIA-33> casper: cjwatson * r663 trunk/debian/changelog: r661 incidentally fixes LP: #406187
#ubuntu-installer 2009-08-02
<shtylman> cjwatson_: I am curious to know...is it possible to have the live cd detect and use dmraid? or to install dmraid on the target?
<shtylman> currently, to install on my software raid setup, I need to install the dmraid package manually in the live cd as well as the target after the installer finishes installing...was wondering if there is a simple approach to an easier way for the end user?
<cjwatson_> we'd need to get dmraid properly integrated into ubiquity, which shouldn't be *too* hard now ... wasn't somebody working on that?
<cjwatson_> basically just needs to have partitioner support
<shtylman> I see
<cjwatson_> it's probably just a matter of depending on (or recommending?) dmraid and emulating the stuff from disk-detect.sh, actually
<cjwatson_> or whatever bits of it are necessary
<shtylman> does the cd have the space for dmraid?
<cjwatson_> well, that's always a problem, but the package is only 34KB
<cjwatson_> oh, well, libdmraid is another 100KB or so
<cjwatson_> as features go it's fairly light
<shtylman> I see
<shtylman> well...it would sure put an end to this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<shtylman> which has been really helpful to me... but also more work than the average person would want to do I imagine...
<shtylman> and the grub instructions are probly wrong now as well
<shtylman> (which reminds me...I should grab the next daily cd and try to make new instructions with grub2)
<cjwatson_> I'd love to see dmraid support in ubiquity and would happily review a patch
<shtylman> sounds like an open invitation to explore... :) ... where would I start?
<cjwatson> shtylman: I'm actually not sure where this belongs. Maybe ubiquity/components/partman.py but that can easily get run multiple times so care would be needed. At the moment there really doesn't seem to be an equivalent of the disk detection step. Maybe it should just be done at ubiquity startup ...
<shtylman> cjwatson: where do I find disk-detect.sh ?
<shtylman> nvm... on that...found it...
<shtylman> cjwatson: does this comment still hold? : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/44609/comments/8
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 44609 in ubiquity "RAID not implemented (use alternate CD instead)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<shtylman> any idea on what happens if those directories exist before I start ubiquity?
<mcw> anyone up
<mcw> ??
<bu> hello there!
<SiDi> MadsRH: boo
<MadsRH> SiDi -> :P
<SiDi> MadsRH: im gonna try to code it on my side
<SiDi> you're on gnome withh default DPI / font size, right ?
<MadsRH> SiDi -> okay
<MadsRH> yes
<SiDi> find me the exact px value of 1 em then please :)
<SiDi> or the value of 1px in em :P
<MadsRH> *working*
<SiDi> thanks
<MadsRH> hhmmm, not sure about this, but could it be 0,07em
<MadsRH> nope, that's not it
<SiDi> 0,0625 ?
<SiDi> MadsRH: ^
<MadsRH> Stupid task!
<MadsRH> I get 0,062542857
<SiDi> 0,0625 will be enough =D
<SiDi> thanks MadsRH
<MadsRH> SiDi -> I can't provide the PNG right now. Will I be able to just replace the JPG file and the link in your file to make it work?
<SiDi> Yeh
<SiDi> the jpg will most likely be broken anyway
<SiDi> there's way too much position absolute in this CSS :|
<SiDi> MadsRH: http://imagebin.ca/img/LBtpoZHf.png ready for production ?
<MadsRH> SiDi -> perhaps some finetuning ;-)
<MadsRH> SiDi -> I'll just logout for a few minutes. I need to reboot to grab the images from the other harddrive (don't ask!)
<SiDi> haha no problem
<MadsRH> SiDi -> http://files.getdropbox.com/u/175241/images.tar.gz
<SiDi> thanks
<SiDi> err 404
<SiDi> MadsRH: the icon is actually always meant to be in the bottom right ?
<MadsRH> Sidi -> right. They have a white line a the bottom
<SiDi> i'm gonna put them as background images then
<SiDi> MadsRH: your link above is wrong, i get a 404, btw
<SiDi> err, whatever, works now :|
<MadsRH> Okay, but can you still do the no-text-over-image then?
<MadsRH> SiDi -> Dropbox just needed to finish the upload
<SiDi> yeh i can
<SiDi> actually im not gonna do it cause i'd have to use a style markup property or several CSS files
<SiDi> :P
<MadsRH> SiDi -> Should we push all your changes to the madsrh-layout branch?
<SiDi> MadsRH: wait, i'm far from finished :P
<SiDi> you should make another branch to preserve the current one
<SiDi> i found out why there was some position:absolute
<SiDi> it's because webkit sucks.
<SiDi> it cant properly pre-render relative positions
<MadsRH> SiDi -> ha ha
<SiDi> yeh. it looked ugly when loading a slide
<SiDi> it was moving from the bottom to the top, instead of taking its position directly
<MadsRH> Sorry, I didin't know that. Would have been nice with a heads-up there
<MadsRH> I'm past midtnight here, so is there anyway I can ask you politely to make the new branch?
<SiDi> MadsRH: i cant push branches here, just catch me tomorrow ;)
<SiDi> btw, text over icon is much harder with damn absolute positions....
<MadsRH> :-D
<SiDi> (probably impossible actually)
<SiDi> (absolute positionning is the evil)
<SiDi> (and some icons are missing ;P)
<MadsRH> Perhaps another crossfade script would work better?
<MadsRH> More icons - I know - todo!
<SiDi> i dont know
<SiDi> it looks webkit-ish to me
<MadsRH> Anyway, sincerely thank you for helping out. If I'm not on IRC, just e-mail me MadsRH@Gmail.com
#ubuntu-installer 2010-08-02
<davmor2> ev: I'm going to try and fit in a wubi test latter I'll let you know how I get on
<CIA-5> ubiquity: evand * r4184 maverick-redesign/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-timezone.py: Add the tzdb list of cities to the autocomplete for the timezone entry box.
<CIA-5> ubiquity: evand * r4185 maverick-redesign/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-timezone.py: Remove some debugging statements.
<CIA-5> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4144 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog ubiquity.templates): merge lp:~bilalakhtar/ubiquity/fix-492825-2
<CIA-5> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4145 ubiquity/debian/real-po/ (78 files): debconf-updatepo
<CIA-5> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1338 ubuntu/ (7 files in 2 dirs): Move to 2.6.35-14 kernels.
<CIA-5> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1339 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20100211ubuntu17
<CIA-5> ubiquity: evand * r4186 maverick-redesign/ (87 files in 6 dirs): Merge with trunk.
<CIA-5> ubiquity: evand * r4187 maverick-redesign/ubiquity/ (4 files in 3 dirs): Cleanup
 * ev ducks
<CIA-5> ubiquity: evand * r4146 ubiquity/ (72 files in 19 dirs):
<CIA-5> ubiquity: * Fix packaging to install the new pieces introduced for the overhaul.
<CIA-5> ubiquity: * Merge maverick-redesign branch. Fingers crossed.
<superm1> ruh roh
<ev> heh
<ev> so it's not entirely there yet, but it should work.  The biggest missing item is setting the bootloader.  I'd like to shove that on the bottom of the advanced partitioning page.
<ev> dylan mccall is working on implementing the slideshow end of things (as mentioned in the spec https://docs.google.com/View?id=dfkkjjcj_101gnkrpg5v )
<superm1> how'd you finally fix that bottom of the page showing up the wrong color?
<ev> I've disabled the use of GreyableBin on the keyboard page for now as it does has some cute side effects on other pages (weird rendering of drop down boxes)
<ev> I haven't yet, but I have a plan (!)
<superm1> ah, i was just looking at those screenshots, and i was perplexed
<ev> so we'll set an XAtom on ubiquity when we get to a page where it needs to be dark (when progress is showing), and we'll patch metacity to understand that and do the right thing
<ev> annoyingly client side decorations would equally solve this problem, but we're not getting it again
<superm1> and for unity installs, metacity is still used during ubiquity-dm then rather than mutter right?
<ev> I've gotten slightly stuck on what the API should look like from the metacity side
<superm1> or would that need to be patched in mutter too?
<ev> as it lets you define drawing operations
<ev> correct
<ev> hm, what else, what else
<superm1> how's oem-config handle all of this, tried yet?
<ev> there's a slight bug on the automatic partitioning page where the buttons are not made active when they should be
<ev> hopefully well, but I haven't tried it yet
<ev> I intend on playing with that and KDE tonight-ish
<ev> I'm endeavoring to leave for vacation (Friday) with this largely working
<ev> well, change endeavoring to trying damn hard
<superm1> haha
<ev> looks like we'll have to defer the picture taking stuff
<ev> I imported the cheese python bindings into the ubiquity source tree (as they're off in 3.0 hand-wavy land)
<superm1> there are some bigger problems that i've noticed lately with cheese and HD cameras anyhow
<ev> but it will require some more work to add enough bindings and supporting code to create a widget in the ubiquity window, rather than having a dialog window
<ev> ah, duly noted
<superm1> so it might be premature to be introducing that if there are issues with a bunch of HW still
<ev> absolutely
<ev> I'm waiting on IS to land the geonames service
<ev> they were waiting on me for a sphinxsearch-python package, but I gave that to them late on friday
<ev> oh yeah, the progress bar is slightly broken after the separation of install.py and plugininstall.py
<ev> I haven't gotten to the bottom of that one yet
<superm1> noticeably ?
<ev> ah, I should clarify
<ev> broken in that it resets to 0
<ev> otherwise it works fine
<superm1> what of that wireless manager?  it's hooked up to NM solely it looks.  i've still heard murmurs that connman might be in UNE by default..
<superm1> ah i see
<ev> yeah, connman would be nice
<ev> and that was the primary motivator for creating yet-another-dbus-service
<ev> but I simply haven't had time yet
<ev> it's structured to only show when nm is available, so it should fail gracefully on UNE if connman gets in there
<superm1> ah okay
<ev> also on the wireless, the installer session panel is missing system tray support, so no NM icon yet
<ev> waiting to hear back from Canonical legal on what text we need for the "please offer me non-free software" option, and until then I wont hook that to installing ubuntu-restricted-addons (to be created by stripping the multiverse bits out of ubuntu-restricted-extras, then making that depend on it)
<ev> pitti did upload a new version of jockey with my --auto-install patch, I just haven't had a chance to implement the call to it on the prepare page
<superm1> oh i didn't see the auto-install patch, what's it do?
<superm1> basically install the recommended version of every driver available?
<ev> just wireless for now (STA, in this case), but yeah
<superm1> okay cool
<ev> so roughly, prepare page, enable STA, wireless page, timezone page with geonames lookup
<superm1> so it will compile on the fly when you go through prepare then?
<ev> I sure hope so.  I haven't wired it up yet, so I'm not sure how much a blocking operation will hurt us here
<ev> though I have moved the wireless page to before timezone, so it comes after partitioning
<superm1> so it will be happening while files are copying then at least
<ev> so we could not block on it and hope for the best
<ev> exactly
<superm1> if nothing else you'll be stress testing aufs then too :)
<ev> lol
<ev> yeah, that's the other thing
<ev> it's a tad slow in kvm
<ev> no idea what it's like on real hardware, but we may find ourselves looking for some quick optimizations
<ev> as we're now copying files, downloading updates (which works, yay!), and talking to debconf via the pages all at once
<superm1> wow, that is a lot to handle at once
<ev> indeed
<ev> I'm waiting for michaelforrest to deliver the operating system icons for the partitioning page
<michaelforrest> ev: *icon
<ev> I really want to keep hacking on this well into next week, but I have a wedding to go to :(
<ev> err yes
<ev> good evening :)
<michaelforrest> good evening
<michaelforrest> afternoon even
<superm1> ev, think it might be worthwhile to kick this over to the archive tonight, just so you can get a larger sampling of people testing it?
<superm1> with the intention to do another upload later in the week to clean up the fall through
<ev> yeah, though I'd like to mark the non-free option as disabled for nwo
<superm1> yeah just mark it unsensitive or so for now
<ev> and do something with the alpha warning message (it makes the window huge)
<ev> my thought on the alpha warning was to move it back to its own page
<superm1> okay so tomorrowish then to get more people looking at it then :)
<ev> hahaha, thanks!
<ev> I'll tackle that tonight when I get back from whatever it is new york has to offer this evening
<ev> but yeah, we should definitely start getting this tested
<ev> I think it's finally at the point where, aside from the bootloader option, people won't complain about missing features or call it ugly.
<ev> at least I hope so
<superm1> :)
<superm1> well gj have fun at the wedding
<ev> thanks!
<ev> san francisco, should be a blast
#ubuntu-installer 2010-08-03
<CIA-5> ubiquity: superm1 * r4147 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog control): debian/control: fix build-deps from redesign branch.
<rgreening> ev, can we do a release. usb-creator-kde fails to start with current PyQt, and Riddell committed a patch to bzr which resolves
<rgreening> ev: there quite a number of bug fixes in bzr, so it's probably a good time to do this anyway.
<davmor2> ev: wubi is still dropping straight into grub shell on first boot after the window side install
<CIA-5> ubiquity: evand * r4148 ubiquity/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py: Typo
<CIA-5> usb-creator: evand * r317 usb-creator/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.2.23
<superm1> ev, so i tried to build trunk for some testing, but it's ftbfs right now, even after adding a bunch of those missing dependencies
<ev> interesting
<superm1> first it looks like some autotools failures (missing .in files)
<ev> I'll poke after I move the warning stuff to its own page
<superm1> after manually running autotools, it still has some other problems though trying to build the cheese stuff http://paste.ubuntu.com/472702/
<ev> ah
<superm1> even though pygobject-dev is installed
 * ev blinks
<ev> now that is odd
<ev> I'll poke after I've finished moving the alpha warning into it's own page, if you haven't beat me to the fix
<ev> thanks for looking into this so quickly, you rock
<superm1> well at this point, the easiest fix seems to be turn off the cheese building since it's not used
<superm1> i've got a lot of stuff that will fall over if this branch isn't in good order :)
<ev> yeah, though I'd like to get to the bottom of why it's failing
<superm1> but i wont have too much time to mess with this today anymore i dont think
<ev> so we can get cheese early in Maverick+1, if they fix the HD camera issues
<ev> fair enough
<ev> I should have some time as there's not too much interesting on at debconf today
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> ev: hey there
<ev> hello!
<czajkowski> ev: got a moment for a quick pm ?
<ev> surely
<czajkowski> great
<CIA-5> ubiquity: evand * r4149 ubiquity/ (5 files in 5 dirs): Add automake output for consistency.
<cody-somerville> superm1, hey
<superm1> hi
<cody-somerville> superm1, happy you know what :)
<superm1> oh thanks! :)
<superm1> i got a very nice gift from HTC for my birthday too, froyo for my evo
<rgreening> hey ev, thanks for releasing :)
<ev> sure thing
<cody-somerville> superm1, nice! :)
<CIA-5> ubiquity: evand * r4150 ubiquity/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-console-setup.py: typo
<CIA-5> ubiquity: evand * r4151 ubiquity/po/Makefile.in: Add missing automake output.
<CIA-5> ubiquity: evand * r4152 ubiquity/ (5 files in 3 dirs): Move alpha warning to its own page.
<CIA-5> ubiquity: evand * r4153 ubiquity/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py: Clean up an import.
<CIA-5> ubiquity: evand * r4154 ubiquity/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py: Fix partitioning page not showing due to an exception being raised in its constructor.
#ubuntu-installer 2010-08-04
<CIA-5> ubiquity: evand * r4155 ubiquity/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-prepare.py: Run jockey-text --auto-install and install ubuntu-restricted-addons if the non-free box is ticked.
<CIA-5> ubiquity: evand * r4156 ubiquity/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-prepare.py: Check for a large enough disk on the prepare page.
<CIA-5> ubiquity: evand * r4157 ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py: Run the plugin translation hook after translating all the pages, rather than before.
<ara> cjwatson, hi :)
<ara> cjwatson, about bug 604501
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 604501 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "A second Maverick installation, in top of Windows/Maverick won't add a grub entry for self (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/604501
<ara> I am sorry I cannot provide the original grub.cfg
<ara> but I am pretty sure it can be reproduced
<ara> I can try to reproduce with Ubuntu1/Ubuntu2/Ubuntu3 to see it is happening always for a 3rd system installation
<ara> ev, hello, I just found a small bug in ubiquity that should be easy to fix
<ara> ev, bug 613400
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 613400 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Installation stalls when retrieving packages if the Internet connection is broken (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613400
<ara> if you look at the logs, it is supposed to be asking the user to insert media, but, actually, the user does not receive any feedback dialog
<CIA-5> ubiquity: superm1 * r4158 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog ubiquity-frontend-gtk.install): install two new png files for the language page in the gtk frontend.
<pgorillaman> Good day gentleman. I am in the process of customizing a server ISO and have built a cd with universe packages and some of my own packages in extra. I set my pkgsel/include line to include these packages but it seems that the installer is searching on the archive mirror instead of the cd for them. Any ideas why?
<CIA-5> ubiquity: superm1 * r4159 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-5> ubiquity: * Fix automatic mode in gtk_ui.
<CIA-5> ubiquity: * Add a new controller function to allow disabling the progress_section
<CIA-5> ubiquity:  of the Window for pages it doesn't make sense on that might be shown
<CIA-5> ubiquity:  in automatic mode before the partitioner comes.
<superm1> ev, there is some weirdness going on where plugininstall tries to call unmount_source still when cleaning up, but it's in install.py not plugininstall..
<superm1> i'm not sure i follow right now where it's best suited to live though
#ubuntu-installer 2010-08-05
<michaelforrest1> ev: it's your birthday
<highvoltage> ev: happy birthday!
<CIA-5> ubiquity: superm1 * r4160 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/plugininstall.py): Update some DebconfFetchProgress calls to DebconfAcquireProgress calls.
<CIA-5> ubiquity: superm1 * r4161 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py scripts/plugininstall.py):
<CIA-5> ubiquity: Move the call to unmount_source back into install.py, it's only really
<CIA-5> ubiquity: used there for file copy, not by plugins.
<ev> michaelforrest1: wait, what
<ev> superm1: thanks for the fixes!
<michaelforrest1> ev hello
<ev> superm1: trying to sort that FTBFS now
<ev> michaelforrest1: hiya
<michaelforrest1> thought this might be of use to you: http://use-case-mapper.canonical.com/specifications/0AU5sFuLRpCpBZGZra2pqY2pfMTAxZ25rcnBnNXY.compact
<ev> "We're sorry, but something went wrong."
<michaelforrest1> log in first maybe
<ev> michaelforrest1: that's gorgeous!  well done!
<michaelforrest1> since everybody just looks at the pictures in specs, I thought I'd just make it a picture viewer ;)
<michaelforrest1> further developments to come, but that should work well on your - you know - proprietary device
<ev> hahaha, indeed
<ev> very cool stuff
<ev> massive thanks
<ev> WTFBBQ?! Ubiquity build-depends on pkg-config, but pkg-config doesn't get pulled into the pbuilder chroot.
<ev> Ah, I forgot that ubiquity does things differently (d-i/update-control).  Whoops.
<ev> meh, need harbucks
<CIA-5> ubiquity: evand * r4162 ubiquity/d-i/update-control: Add recent build-depends to d-i/update-control.
<superm1> ev, cool
<superm1> just threw up one more, that should allow a full install, but it looks to me that oem-config is a mess still
<CIA-5> ubiquity: superm1 * r4162 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py): Run success cmd after plugininstall finishes.
<CIA-5> ubiquity: superm1 * r4163 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/install_misc.py): Correct a few more deprecated apt calls.
<superm1> ignore some of those cia calls, i didn't think cia was working at the time
<superm1> turns out it's just rather delayed
<CIA-5> ubiquity: superm1 * r4163 ubiquity/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-5> ubiquity: * Run success cmd after plugininstall finishes.
<CIA-5> ubiquity: * Correct a few more deprecated apt calls.
<CIA-5> ubiquity: superm1 * r4163 ubiquity/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-5> ubiquity: * Run success cmd after plugininstall finishes.
<CIA-5> ubiquity: * Correct a few more deprecated apt calls.
<CIA-5> ubiquity: superm1 * r4164 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-5> ubiquity: Don't show the warning page or the prepare page in oem-config for now.
<CIA-5> ubiquity: The prepare page might make sense to re-enable, but will need a little
<CIA-5> ubiquity: different wording if so.
<CIA-5> ubiquity: superm1 * r4165 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py): Update deprecated use of get_release_name() to get_release().name.
<ev> cjwatson: just to be clear, we definitely don't want to enable multiverse as part of the install, right? (But universe is okay)
<superm1> ev, multiverse the repository is on by default in the default sources.list i thought?  are you meaning installing stuff from multiverse?
<ev> oh, hm
<cjwatson> ev: we've enabled both for a while I think
<CIA-5> ubiquity: superm1 * r4166 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-timezone.py):
<CIA-5> ubiquity: Mark timezone to come after both partman and language so that it shows
<CIA-5> ubiquity: up in oem-config too.
<CIA-5> ubiquity: superm1 * r4167 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py): Only run plugininstall after the last page in oem mode.
<CIA-5> ubiquity: superm1 * r4168 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-5> ubiquity: If the slideshow doesn't exist, hide the page notebook rather than
<CIA-5> ubiquity: showing the webkit 404 page.
<ev> superm1: just chatted it over with cjwatson.  Multiverse is enabled by default on the presumption that we will not be installing anything from it by default.  It was done to make it easier for people who wanted to install such things to do so.
<ev> So it still needs to be a separate package after all
<superm1> ah, that's what i thought the behavior was
<superm1> ok
<ev> cjwatson, superm1: could I have another set of eyes on these before I upload: http://people.canonical.com/~evand/tmp/ubuntu-restricted-addons_1.dsc http://people.canonical.com/~evand/tmp/ubuntu-restricted-extras_41.dsc
<cjwatson> looks roughly ok to me, haven't looked through it alll
<cjwatson> *all
<ev> cjwatson: Right, uploaded.  As requested, can you NEW ubuntu-restricted-addons 1?
<ocra> hi! a question abut preseed, i want to autoinstall a laptop via pxe with a encrypted disc and in that a lvm with seperate / /home /usr and swap. as i understand the doc on pressed thats not possible but is there any workarounds, script to run post installation or anything. any ideas?
<cjwatson> ev: done
<ev> cjwatson: thanks!
<superm1> er ev just got back around, guess you got it looked at / sorted otu
<ev> yarp
<ev> thanks just the same though
<ev> I may have the FTBFS solved as well
<superm1> cool, i've just been working it around it for those test builds i've been doing
<superm1> i think oem-config and automatic mode should be in much better shape now
<ev> hooray
<ev> much appreciated
<superm1> ev, how would you feel about setting a requested width on the top level live_installer?  the side effect of hiding page_mode before the slideshow shows up (or if there is no slideshow) is a constantly resizing window due to string length changing
<ev> superm1: I'd like to solve the resizing issues after we get the page element alignments correct
<ev> actually
<ev> yeah, that sounds reasonable
<superm1> i haven't checked that it actually fixes the problem, but i would have expected it would
<superm1> what's the target width for the window then?
<ev> slightly unknown at the moment
<ev> I think it's going to be largely dependent on what we put in the heading for installing restricted extras
<superm1> okay well then i guess it can just hold off until that's figured out
<ev> okay
<ev> but yeah, fixing the crazy sizing and moving of the window is definitely on my radar
<ev> superm1: for what it's worth, I'm trying to find a way to pare this down so it fits on the page: http://paste.ubuntu.com/473719/
<ev> and says something better than "tick this box"
<superm1> what about hover text?
<ev> superm1: for what?
<superm1> for the phrase "Ubuntu supports MP3 playback... etc"
<superm1> and then instead of tick this box it can become something like "Enable closed source software"
<ev> oh, maybe, but I imagine michaelforrest would stab me in the face if I used hover text for just about anything
<superm1> haha
<ev> I'm keen to get his input on this, but he hasn't replied to my request for it
<superm1> otherwise that phrase on line 5 is very wordy to blurt out on that nice clean page
<ev> exactly
<superm1> if michaelforrest isn't keen on hover text, i doubt a popup window explaining all that after it's ticked would fly either
<superm1> or maybe a little "Why?" hyperlink or button next to the checkbox that could bring up something else to explain it
<ev> indeed
<ev> not a bad idea
<ev> right, hotel then dinner
<ev> enjoy your evening
<superm1> thanks you too
<ev> so I'm going to try to upload by the night's end
<ev> as I leave for SF early tomorrow
<ev> just a heads up
<superm1> fine by me.  i'll upload my other plugins then too that were changed for it
<ev> awesome
<CIA-5> ubiquity: evand * r4169 ubiquity/d-i/update-control: Add more misssing deps. Ubiquity builds again!
#ubuntu-installer 2010-08-06
<CIA-5> ubiquity: evand * r4170 ubiquity/ubiquity/ (frontend/gtk_ui.py plugins/ubi-partman.py): Add back plugin_is_install.
<debarshi> I am looking for some documentation about writing a new Ubiquity plugin. Is there something available?
<ogra> debarshi, you mean like that ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubiquity/Plugins
<debarshi> ogra: Ah, yes! Thanks.
<debarshi> When are the InstallPlugin classes invoked? After the squashfs image has been uncompressed, copied and mounted as /target?
<cyphermox> cjwatson, can you spare some time to review my suggestions for bug 594162 and bug 602273 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 594162 in wget (Ubuntu) "segmentation fault while downloading preseed file (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/594162
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 602273 in casper (Ubuntu) "PXE booting the desktop image fails to configure network (affects: 1) (heat: 149)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/602273
<cjwatson> cyphermox: I'm at debconf, it's difficult
<cjwatson> perhaps somebody else could review casper changes
<cyphermox> cjwatson, understood
<cyphermox> both bugs I could fix by modifying the scripts from casper inside the cd's initrd
<cjwatson> 602273 is on my queue
<cjwatson> (already)
<cjwatson> but (a) week of platform sprint (b) week of holiday (c) week of debconf (d) week of holiday
<cyphermox> ok, well I can wait anyway, modifying the initrd isn't exactly hard; it just tends to slow down how much testing we can do
<cjwatson> I find it hard to believe I'm the only person who could review casper changes :)
<cyphermox> ;)
<CIA-5> ubiquity: evand * r4171 ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py: Fix slightly improper positioning of the skip button.
<CIA-5> ubiquity: evand * r4172 ubiquity/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py: Set the filesystem and block device labels of the partition to be created in the correct place.
<CIA-5> ubiquity: evand * r4173 ubiquity/ (debian/ubiquity.templates ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py): Add debconf templates for the prepare page.
<CIA-5> ubiquity: evand * r4174 ubiquity/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-prepare.py: Translate the state boxes on the prepare page.
<CIA-5> ubiquity: evand * r4175 trunk/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-prepare.py: Use a size calculated from the size of the squashfs for the minimum install size on the prepare page.
<CIA-5> ubiquity: evand * r4176 trunk/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-prepare.py: Enable multiverse for ubuntu-restricted-addons (already enabled by default in Ubuntu).
<ryanakca> I'm trying to compile wubi frop lp:wubi under Ubuntu 10.04. When I try to run the executable build/wubi.exe from Windows, nothing happens. The only change I've made to the source is to update data/isolist.ini with the path to a customized *buntu CD. Any suggestions?
<CIA-5> ubiquity: evand * r4177 trunk/ (debian/ubiquity.templates gui/gtk/stepPrepare.ui): Add a hopefully temporary and hideously ugly disclaimer about the MP3 plugin.
<ryanakca> Figured it out, data/isolist.ini entries must have both metalink and metalink2
<CIA-5> ubiquity: evand * r4178 trunk/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py: Set the disk combo box to the first resizeable disk, so that its the default choice for the resize option.
<CIA-5> ubiquity: evand * r4179 trunk/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py: Handle the case where there is no selection in the disk combo box.
<CIA-5> ubiquity: evand * r4180 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog debian/control):
<CIA-5> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: clock-setup
<CIA-5> ubiquity: 0.103ubuntu1.
<CIA-5> ubiquity: evand * r4181 trunk/debian/real-po/ (78 files): debconf-updatepo
<CIA-5> ubiquity: evand * r4182 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.3.4
#ubuntu-installer 2010-08-07
<debarshi> So I have been reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubiquity/Plugins while writing my own plugin. Now I want to conditionally skip showing the PageUI if a certain variable is preseeded in the preseed file. What is the correct way to do it?
<debarshi> I probably need to return something through the Plugin.prepare and/or Plugin.run methods, right?
<debarshi> What is the type of the self.db object?
<debarshi> Got it. :-)
<debarshi> This duck-typing can get confusing at times.
#ubuntu-installer 2010-08-08
<mozmck> On a custom ubuntu liveCD based on the lucid liveCD, how can I prevent the installer from downloading and installing the generic-pae kernel on systems with more than 3 gig of memory?
<mozmck> I have a custom kernel that must be installed for the app we are running.
<CIA-5> ubiquity: evand * r4183 trunk/ (debian/ubiquity.templates ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py): typo
#ubuntu-installer 2011-08-01
<CIA-37> wubi: evand * r238 diskimage/data/isolist.ini: Move back to daily wubi images.
<stgraber> ev: hey! One of the items on the edubuntu todolist for this cycle is to check if wubi works with Edubuntu and if it's ship it on the DVD. Where can I find the latest (working) build of wubi for Oneiric?
 * highvoltage has been meaning to poke ev about that
<ev> stgraber: http://people.ubuntu.com/~evand/wubi/oneiric/
<ev> I have another branch for the disk image stuff that I'll be landing soon, but it wont change anything for ISO-based installations
<stgraber> ok, cool. I'll give that a try
<stgraber> ev: ok, so I have a Windows install with enough space for wubi to be happy. Now, Edubuntu isn't in the list of options, how can I force wubi to start it?
<ev> put in an edubuntu CD with wubi on it
<ev> or check the command line options
<ev> --distro
<stgraber> ok. We don't have wubi on the Edubuntu DVD yet. I'll try the command line option
<stgraber> ev: hmm, is there a way to list the command line options? /?, -h and --help don't return anything
<ev> offhand I don't recall and I need to bolt, unfortunately
<ev> probably not given the way that wubi is wired up (small c program wrapper)
<ev> well, not impossible obviously, but probably just not thought about
<jibel> stgraber, --help doesn't output anything from a windows prompt but works if you use a cygwin terminal. Don't ask me why.
<jibel> stgraber, here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/656503/
<stgraber> jibel: oh, cool! thanks
<jibel> stgraber, but I'm not sure you can force the use of a distro if it is not listed in data/isolist.ini, is it ?
<stgraber> jibel: I added it manually to isolist.ini
#ubuntu-installer 2011-08-02
<CIA-37> casper: superm1 * r909 casper.oneiric/ (debian/changelog scripts/casper):
<CIA-37> casper: scripts/casper: Add support for SAS controllers now that 575297 is fixed.
<CIA-37> casper: (LP: #819564)
<ev> dear grub command line, go away.
<CIA-37> wubi: evand * r239 diskimage/data/wubildr-disk.cfg: Actually boot the kernel in the diskimage code path.
<jrwren> Hello, I'm trying 11.10 via KVM (using testdrive) and the KB stops responding in the installer when I get to the "Who Are You?/create a user" step. known problem? any workarounds?
<charlie-tca> Does it continue if you bypass the KVM or still stop?
<jrwren> bypass teh KVM?   oh not a keybaord video mouse switch.  KVM - kernel virtual machine.
<charlie-tca> oh, my mistake. I apologize for the assumption
<charlie-tca> Haven't seen any fails for that yet using the image from 20110802
<charlie-tca> but we are just starting the testing, too. Might ask in #ubuntu-testing
<jrwren> testdrive pulled a 20110801 iso, so maybe its fixed :)
<jrwren> i'm going to try allocating more memory. KVM only gives 384MB. I have lots free.
<jrwren> its difficult to diagnose in a VM because I'm connecting via VNC adn I don't know how to change vt to look at a log.
<kirkland> jrwren: yeah, give it more memory
<kirkland> jrwren: you can set that in /etc/testdriverc
<jrwren> thanks. excellent, now I can see where to add -vnc to KVM_ARGS too.
<jrwren> is the installer drasticly different, or have I just not installed in taht long? I love teh BG install while it asks me things and the scroll bars are awesome.
<jrwren> seems to work with more memory.  TY kirkland
<kirkland> jrwren: how much mem do you have?
<kirkland> jrwren: testdrive is supposed to automatically adjust the amount it allocates for the vm
<jrwren> I have 8GB.
<jrwren> testdrive defaulted to 384MB for the VM.
<jrwren> I just changed it to 1024.
<jrwren> I've been invoking KVM manually since testdrive didn't specificy -vnc and I didn't (until now) know how to tell testdrive to do it.
<kirkland> jrwren: what version of testdrive are you running?
<kirkland> jrwren: testdrive should have definitely been giving your VM 1G automatically
<kirkland> jrwren: please file a bug against testdrive for that, if you don't mind ;-)
<jrwren> I did apt-get install testdrive in 11.04
<jrwren> ok, I'll file a bug.
<CIA-37> wubi: evand * r240 diskimage/tools/wine: Properly quote
<CIA-37> wubi: evand * r224 trunk/ (15 files in 7 dirs):
<CIA-37> wubi: Merge with the diskimage branch. Wubi now downloads and expands a
<CIA-37> wubi: ext3 disk image by default, negating the need for a second stage.
<bdmurray> ev: I've been looking at some ubiquity bugs and noticed a few where there is a traceback in the syslog attachment and I'm thinking about how to deal with these.  Tagging them crash(?) and extracing the traceback and adding it as a new attachment?
<bdmurray> ev: and then looking at modifying the ubiquity package hook to do it when filing the bug
<ev> sounds good - though I'd rather just inline the traceback so it's searchable
<bdmurray> ev: as a comment?
<ev> yeah
<bdmurray> sure that's easy
<ev> well
<ev> that or just don't compress it
<ev> cool
<bdmurray> ev: bug 811642 looks rather trivial
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 811642 in ubiquity ""_Install Now" text shown" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/811642
<ev> milestoned
<CIA-37> wubi: evand * r225 trunk/ (data/images/Wubi.ico debian/changelog):
<CIA-37> wubi: Update Wubi icon. Still need to figure out why it's fuzzy in the
<CIA-37> wubi: Windows 7 taskbar.
<bdmurray> ev: I'm finding lost of "Failed to lock /target/var/cache/apt/archives/lock" in these installer-crash tagged bug reports
#ubuntu-installer 2011-08-03
<NCommander> ev: whats the status on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-crypto/+bug/420080
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 420080 in partman-crypto "Configure encrypted volumes destroys existing data" [High,Confirmed]
<ev> ah, hadn't realized that one got assigned to me
<ev> NCommander: I'll look at it post-Feature Freeze
<ev> bdmurray: recent ones?
<ev> bdmurray: could you create a master bug for those, milestone it, and assign it to me? Assuming they're all crashing on that.
<ev> hm, I do wonder if the extra megabyte that the new Wubi carries is going to kill us on the CD space front
<ev> presumably
<ev> lzma compression to lzma2 doesn't save us anything for the wubi binary
<ev> could probably save some space synchronizing the list of grub modules for wubildr in both wubi and lupin
<ev> I've created https://docs.google.com/document/d/1PP8fw2IWgH5oU8ytrXv6Fzsdu5afLrRcDm6-d6u7-T0/edit?hl=en_US to investigate some options once I have a bit more time
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4789 pygi/ (3 files in 3 dirs): Start moving over to the C timezone map.
<CIA-37> casper: evand * r912 casper/ (debian/changelog ubiquity-hooks/30accessibility): Remove log_end_message call (LP: #820284).
<ev> jibel: ^
<CIA-37> casper: evand * r913 casper/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.274
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4790 pygi/ (gui/gtk/ubiquity.ui ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py): Handle placing a skip button alongside the GtkExpander label properly.
<jibel> ev, thanks. Why does it affect only i386 DVD ?
<ev> jibel: I would be surprised if it does
<ev> it should affect everything
<jibel> ev, I am surprised. I tried DVD amd64 and Desktop amd64|i386 and they are not affected by this error.
<ev> hm
<jibel> I double checked ISOs checksums and that's the latest images.
<jibel> ev, charlie-tca get the same bug on xubuntu
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4791 pygi/ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py: Fix the thin progress bar.
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4792 pygi/ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py: Fix unsetting the spinning cursor.
<jibel> ev, both DVDs do not have the same version of the softwares on them. for example gnome-keyring is -ubuntu2 on amd64 and -ubuntu3 on i386. So maybe one grabbed the casper fix yesterday evening but not the other (though casper is 1.272 on both)
<jibel> just a supposition.
<skaet> ev, around?
<skaet> stgraber?
<skaet> we've got a critical bug that appears to be introduced last night, is there anyone around who can look into it?
<skaet> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/820485
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 820485 in ubiquity "ubiquity stops installation at 'Configuring target system'" [Critical,New]
<skaet> desktop and DVDs appear to be affected.
<jibel> ev, quick follow-up gnome-keyring was the problem. 3.1.1-0ubuntu3 added a hook that make the installation hang
<jibel> now the question that remains is, is it possible to have the same version of a build on 2 different archs with different version of the same software in it?
<mercury_> I have some questions about d-i using preseed
<mercury_> Is there a way to get good debug info about d-i so I can see where it's failing?  (Seems to do it quietly, that is, there's no error messages)
<mercury_> I get to the end of a netboot install and the 'finish install' option doesn't actually do anything, and the other option is 'abort install'.  What would be the best way to find out what's going wrong and how to fix it?
<charlie-tca> mercury_: before hitting abort, switch to a tty using Alt+F2, and read the logs in /var/log
<mercury_> syslog tells me a few times : DEBUG: resolver (libc6-udeb): package doesn't exist (ignored)  , but I don't know why or how serious it is
<mercury_> libc6-udeb is in my mirror, where all the other udebs are, and all the other udebs 'seem' to be ok (no errors)
#ubuntu-installer 2011-08-04
<ev> hm, there's still some delta between the wubildr from wubi itself and the one generated by grub-mkimage that's causing the latter to fail
<ev> and grub.cfg isn't being generated in firstboot
<ev> rubbish
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4793 pygi/ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py: Somewhat fix the dark sections of the UI. Still need to stop it from setting this CSS on every child, however.
<bambee> hi, during an install using ubiquity-kde X is killed
<bambee> see bug 820842
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 820842 in ubiquity "System ran out of memory during installation" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820842
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4794 pygi/ (6 files in 4 dirs): Bring back the wireless page.
<bdmurray> ev: bug 743359 is the ubiquity apt lock bug
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 743359 in ubiquity "Installer: LockFailedException: Failed to lock /target/var/cache/apt/archives/lock" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/743359
<ev> thanks
<bdmurray> ev: Do you have any thoughts on bug 815432?  I think I saw a few more like it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 815432 in ubiquity "ubiquity does not see hard drive if dmraid array is degraded" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/815432
<skaet> ev, do you have any thoughts on what's going on with the Xubuntu images?  charlie-tca can't get them working, but they seem fine to jibel.  We're trying to figure out if we can release the images or not, and what might be going on for such a difference in viewpoint.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/819624
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 819624 in casper "casper doesn't configure autologin for lightdm properly" [High,Confirmed]
<skaet> bdmurray, ^^ any help you can give triaging this to find root cause would be much appreciated.
<bdmurray> skaet: is that the only issue he is having?  auto-login doesn't seem like a big deal to me for A3
<skaet> bdmurray,  he can't get any of the images going,  and jibel is having no problems.   I'm hoping its some sort of configuration thing that's triggering the problems for him, that we can document.
<charlie-tca> no, my install keeps failing
<skaet> charlie-tca, are all the installs in a virtual environment?
<charlie-tca> no, hardware.
<charlie-tca> we do have stgraber looking at it too
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: are you running your xubuntu live cd on the system now?
<charlie-tca> yes
<stgraber> ok, I know why lightdm fails for xubuntu
<stgraber> skaet: I'd need another casper upload to fix it, is that something we want for alpha3?
<skaet> stgraber, is it something we can document how to work around?
<stgraber> we can document logging in as ubuntu/<no password>
 * skaet nods
<charlie-tca> and pick the second Xubuntu session, or it will fail to give the correct defaults
<stgraber> the fix is really simple. Basically the problem is that /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf on xubuntu is a symlink
<stgraber> so casper fails to override it as it can't follow it
<stgraber> the fix is simply to remove the file first if it exists
<skaet> go ahead and make the fix.  Its needed anyhow.   I'm not sure if there's enough time left for A3 builds, but we can try.   We can go ahead and release the existing image with that documented workaround (if charlie-tca agrees),   if we can't get the images rebuilt and tested in time.
<charlie-tca> Do we really release the image and hope no user runs into the fails I have?
<charlie-tca> I have two hardware systems failing to install from the desktop images
<skaet> charlie-tca,  if you feel uncomfortable releasing the images with the documented workaround,  we'll hold them and hope everything lines up on getting a new set in time.
<charlie-tca> I am uncomfortable with the installs. I have both 32bit and 64bit hardware that will not complete the installations.
<skaet> If everything doesn't land in time,  I'll need to release the rest,  and Xubuntu can follow after.
<charlie-tca> It is not the auto-login that worries so much as failed to install
<stgraber> hmm, even if I fix casper, I then hit bug 806408
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 806408 in lightdm "After xubuntu upgrade or installation, default session on greeter must be xubuntu" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/806408
<stgraber> I can workaround it too
<skaet> charlie-tca,  is it both the desktop and alternates affected?  or just the desktop?
<charlie-tca> desktop
<charlie-tca> 32bit and 64bit
<skaet> so you want to release the alternate image.
<skaet> ?
<charlie-tca> nope
<charlie-tca> I won't release any for this milestone
<skaet> charlie-tca, ok, its your call.
<stgraber> skaet: ok. I have a fixed casper that I'll upload. I can workaround but 806408 so xubuntu autologin works in the livefs but that'll be a bit hackish and so probably not worth doing if we won't release anyway (hopefully we'll get a real fix by beta1)
<stgraber> *bug 806408
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 806408 in lightdm "After xubuntu upgrade or installation, default session on greeter must be xubuntu" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/806408
<skaet> stgraber,  sounds good.   Thanks!  :)
<superm1> stgraber, could you maybe talk to robert ancell about moving autologin to it's own file, or maybe users.conf after a3?
<superm1> i think that would avoid a lot of this mess, and be closer to how things were done with gdm and custom.conf
<charlie-tca> maybe we could get bug 799754 fixed?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 799754 in lightdm "Please let vendors easily provide their own config" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/799754
<superm1> well yeah that's part of this whole thing too
<superm1> right now there are problems with both the way it was done for mythbuntu as well as xubuntu because there is no decision on the 'right' way to do it, they both have shortcomings of their own
<charlie-tca> exactly
<charlie-tca> we have several bugs on file for getting lightdm to work, but they all got pushed aside
#ubuntu-installer 2011-08-05
<mercury_> Is there a good way to find out why the 'finish install' menu item in the installer has no effect?
<charlie-tca> mercury_: If the install fails for any reason, and a step doesn't complete, 'finish install' can not complete either
#ubuntu-installer 2011-08-06
<EmanLaerton> hi everyone, is uefi boot supported on amd64?
<EmanLaerton> it seems like grub2-efi is available as a package for amd64 but on the alternate install cd grub fails to install
<EmanLaerton> It looks like it might also have to do with my root partition being RAID 1, examining the logs shows "This GPT partition label has no BIOS boot partition; embedding won't be possible!" and then "/usr/sbin/grub-setup: error: embedding is not possible, but this is required when the root device is on a RAID array or LVM volume"
<CIA-37> user-setup: cjwatson * r240 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog user-setup-apply): merge lp:~mterry/user-setup/new-lightdm-conf
<CIA-37> user-setup: cjwatson * r241 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.28ubuntu17
#ubuntu-installer 2012-07-30
<CIA-7> tasksel: cjwatson * r1484 ubuntu/ (4 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-7> tasksel: Update Ubuntu tasks from seeds, adding ubuntustudio-photography and
<CIA-7> tasksel: ubuntustudio-publishing.
<CIA-7> tasksel: cjwatson * r1485 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.88ubuntu12
<infinity> cjwatson: Oh hey, speaking of tasks and seeds, I meant to follow up with you about Build-Essential before you lost internets for days.
<infinity> cjwatson: Is the problem that the magic that generates tasks is including recommends in Build-Essential?  Cause netbase is obviously not seeded nor a dependency of anything in build-essential.
<cjwatson> infinity: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/ubuntu.quantal/build-essential
<cjwatson> Which says "perl (Recommends)", so yes
<cjwatson> I'll fix that
<infinity> Dunno how much that will shrink our variant=buildd chroots, but it'll certainly make them more correct. ;)
<cjwatson> infinity: seeds fixed
<infinity> cjwatson: Cheers.
<infinity> cjwatson: Ahh, I wasn't aware of the Feature header.
<infinity> cjwatson: Also, I'd say the comment at the top is a blatant lie these days.
<cjwatson> Maybe :)
<infinity> cjwatson: Since dpkg-checkbuilddeps won't let you build without build-essential installed. :P
#ubuntu-installer 2012-07-31
<brendand> anyone know why there is a casper directory in the server images now
<brendand> ?
<cjwatson> brendand: it's a buglet that it's called casper; but the server images now install the base system by unpacking a squashfs rather than by running debootstrap
<cjwatson> I'll fix the naming at some point
<brendand> cjwatson, okay - it might be confusing one of our tools. hopefully we can sort it out on our side
<cjwatson> If you're going to build tooling around it, maybe I should fix it sooner rather than later
<cjwatson> I'll move it to /install/filesystem.*
<brendand> cjwatson, apparently we need to be able to discern whether a system is being installed via d-i or casper
<cjwatson> brendand: Should be fixed in tomorrow's images
<mpt> xnox, hi, I think the RAID design is functionally complete now
 * xnox \0/
<xnox> i will read the document soon.
<mpt> It's not my best work. Partly I'm hamstrung by starting from the current advanced partitioner, but still, when creating an array it's opening two dialogs in succession, which is not cool.
<mpt> And then going through N "Choose a security key" screens for however many LUKS-encrypted arrays you set up.
<mpt> It's also highly suspicious that the way someone would choose which disks/partitions go into a volume group, and the way they'd choose which disks/partitions go into a Raid array, are completely different
<mpt> They seem like similar operations
<mpt> Are there any stats (or, failing that, guesswork) on (a) the distribution of how many Raid arrays real-world systems have (e.g. 0 = 99%, 1 = 0.7%, 2 = 0.2%...), and (b) the distribution of how many volume groups real-world systems have?
<cjwatson> My guesswork would be that RAID is bimodal between (a) two (one for boot loader bits, one for LVM) and (b) lots (one corresponding to each mounted filesystem), but I have no stats
<cjwatson> I don't think I've ever seen a system with more than one volume group, although my experience is fairly narrow and I can imagine needs for it
<mpt> I guess (a) and (b) are both examples of "give me an array of each of these partitions"
<mpt> Like the use case xnox gave me: "You want to use multiple devices in an encrypted RAID array, but the bootloader needs to be on a small unencrypted partition, so you want to partition all those devices in exactly the same way. The result will be two RAID arrays, one unencrypted and one encrypted, sharing the same set of disks."
<mpt> That's (a)
<mpt> I'll mark this as done now, but when I come back to the installer this week or next, I'll see how RAID would fit into the new advanced partitioner design, and maybe that will show me how to make the old-partitioner-based design less modal (if xnox hasn't started implementing that design by then).
<xnox> cjwatson: i am adding an extra page in the automatic partitionaire for LUKS key setup. While the UI correctly switches to the new page, the debconf plows away and actually starts partitioning. Am I missing something to pause run() answering debconf questions?
<cjwatson> What are you returning from run?
<xnox> i only changed plugin_on_next_clicked() to return false.
<xnox> cjwatson: good point. let me quickly double check.
<xnox> mpt: =) "using the Unicode multiplication symbol"
<mpt> xnox, you got me, that's ambiguous
<cjwatson> xnox: So, each backend script has to correspond to one page - you can't have multiple pages for a single script
<cjwatson> Well, I should probably check that, I forget how it works for the autopartitioner ...
<cjwatson> (phone)
<mpt> xnox, because there is not one but two multiplication symbols, U+00D7 and U+2715
<xnox> mpt: i was giggling at the 'unicode'. I will make it work with unicode ;-)
 * xnox ponders what's wrong with good old ASCII * symbol....
 * xnox hides
<xnox> cjwatson: well yes, it's a single page, but we swap the widgets in and out. E.g. the "ask, choose device/resize, manual" sub-pages. plus manual has dialogs as well.
<cjwatson> Yeah, dialogs are different though because those are called in run() and it blocks on them returning
<cjwatson> run normally shouldn't return until it's either preseeded the question that was asked or decided that it can carry on with the default value without explicitly preseeding it
<xnox> cjwatson: excellent! i'll do that, but block on the function which validates passwords, waits for user to click 'install now'
<xnox> i have been preseeding the luks password too early, before the users gets to type it in, resulting in empty password preseed =(
<xnox> ok. thanks a lot.
<cjwatson> OK.  As I think I said, it might well be worth splitting up the giant run method to try to make it a bit more comprehensible (and maybe testable too)
<xnox> ..... yeah
<xnox> cjwatson: some of run is easy to refactor, other bits (autopartitioning) do a lot of sniffing and changing state, such that the same questions do different things depending on the state.
<cjwatson> Right, I think the bulk of that stores state in the instance rather than in local vars though
<xnox> i tried to map out a DAG for it, but moved on to adding more stuff on top to implement new features.
<xnox> you'd think that, but options are derived from OS count and extra_options pretty much in the UI already.
<xnox> and options are not incrementally stored in the instance for example.
<xnox> I got bitten by that.
<xnox> well they are, but very late, when everything is done already.
<cjwatson> sounds like a bug :)
<cjwatson> anyway, don't need to split it all up to the finest granularity in one go - I was thinking one method per question asked
<xnox> a quirk
<xnox> ok.
<cjwatson> and I'm pretty sure that *is* almost entirely self-contained at that level
<cjwatson> at least, that would gain a level of indentation, which would help on its own :)
 * xnox mentally highlights "almost"
<xnox> =))))
<xnox> ok.
<xnox> let me sort this last bug, push auto-crypto out, then refactor, then continue with the other designs.
<xnox> s/designs/features/
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5578 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/debconffilter.py): Simplify DebconfFilter.process_line slightly.
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5579 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/keyboard_names.py): Simplify KeyboardNames._load_file using collections.defaultdict.
<cody-somerville> Is it kopts when booting the live system to install before the double dash or after the double dash that get copied over to the installed system?
<xnox> ubiquity crypt installation is very slow.....
#ubuntu-installer 2012-08-01
<CIA-7> debian-installer: adconrad * r1730 ubuntu/ (6 files in 2 dirs): Move master kernels to 3.5.0-7.
<tasslehoff> how do I unlock existing encrypted volumes when installing using the alternate installer?
<tasslehoff> ah, nevermind. found it.
<xnox> ubiquity crypt works, but doesn't boot =)
<xnox> will change partman-crypto to install cryptsetup in ~ similar way as partman-lvm. hoping it will solve this.
<xnox> i have crypto branch but it doesn't boot even with partman-crypto fix, e.g. cryptsetup is installed cryptoroot is setup, but all I get on boot is just a black screen, *sigh*
<cjwatson> break=top and walk through by hand
<cjwatson> ?
<cjwatson> Or maybe it's not putting video drivers in the initramfs for plymouth?
<xnox> "no video mode activated" hm... and why didn't it?
<xnox> cjwatson: can virtual machine handle plymouth & dkms?
 * xnox can't remember. i thought it did.
<cjwatson> Surely a VM won't need DKMS to display graphics
<cjwatson> That would be a particularly unfortunate design
<cjwatson> Anyway, have a look through the initramfs contents to see if all the plymouth bits (/usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/plymouth) are there or not before pursuing this
<cjwatson> "no video mode activated" is a message from GRUB
<cjwatson> It should work fine in KVM; I don't know about others
<xnox> ok.
<xnox> Only in tmp.host/lib/modules/3.5.0-6-generic/kernel/drivers/video: vesafb.ko
<xnox> but later there is:
<xnox> +initrd/vesafb.ko:
<xnox> hmm..
<xnox> let me pull a newer image, just in case.
<cjwatson> It might be worth checking whether cryptsetup is installed in /target before the last call to update-initramfs
<xnox> cjwatson: hmm.... i should have been.
<cjwatson> Actually installed rather than just apt-install called
<xnox> i did apt-install cryptsetup at finish.d and update-initramfs is at the end...
<xnox> ah =)
<xnox> ok.
<cjwatson> Since apt-install will sometimes queue
<cjwatson> Should be clear from the syslog
<xnox> right the recovery mode is giving me a plain-text cryptsetup prompt and i can boot into encrypted desktop \0/
<xnox> normal boot, does not.
<xnox> and actually only every other boot works (e.g. recovery boot)
<xnox> cause normally grub is purple, here my grub is black.
<xnox> i can break out into initramfs, but i am a bit lost after that.... how do I interractively run the boot or actually investigate what's broken?
<xnox> i will be off until next thursday and I want to finish some other bits of work.
<xnox> i will leave this at how it is, push a merge proposal (the crypt is hidden under the command line arg)
<xnox> and  come back to this.
<babyface_> Quantal alternate amd64 and i386 daily build(20120801) installation failed, and I filed a bug:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tasksel/+bug/1031779
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1031779 in tasksel "Quantal alternate amd64 and i386 daily build(20120801) installation failed: Configuring 'pkgsel' failed with error code 1 " [Undecided,New]
<babyface_> anybody take care of it ?
<xnox> babyface_: it looks like simply an archive scew with that package
<babyface_> xnox, scew ?
<xnox> babyface_: the package is now build and published. so next run should be fine. Can you rerun the test?
<xnox> babyface_:  libexttextcat0 : Depends: libexttextcat-data (= 3.2.0-2ubuntu1) but 3.3.1-2 is to be installed
<xnox> meaning that arch:all got published, yet arch:any package was not published yet
<xnox> resulting in un-able to install.
<babyface_> xnox, yes, I will re-run the test once there is a new build on cdimage
<xnox> similar bugs will disappear once we start using -proposed only for uploads and migrate them into devel-release in bulk/stages
<CIA-7> installation-guide: cjwatson * r507 ubuntu/ (build/build.sh debian/changelog debian/control):
<CIA-7> installation-guide: Drop build-dependency on poxml for now, since we don't ship any
<CIA-7> installation-guide: translations (LP: #1031478).
<xnox> cjwatson: i like your solution ;-)
<cjwatson> crude but effective
<CIA-7> installation-guide: cjwatson * r508 ubuntu/ (build/entities/common.ent debian/changelog): Bump kernelversion to 3.5.
 * cjwatson thwaps library wifi for filtering out port 22
<CIA-7> installation-guide: cjwatson * r509 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog en/welcome/what-is-ubuntu.xml): Bump GNOME version to 3.6.
<xnox> cjwatson: you could commute into the office... coffee, tea, nice london views =)
<cjwatson> bit far
<cjwatson> 2.5-hour-each-way commutes not really my thing unless I have no choice
<xnox> cjwatson: true. "3" sim cards give out public IP addresses with no firewalling. Or you just VPN over.
<cjwatson> I'm doing OK for now but thanks :)
<cjwatson> I'm tunnelling through a friendly server with ssh on port 443
<CIA-7> installation-guide: cjwatson * r510 ubuntu/ (build/entities/common.ent debian/changelog): Bump release version and names for Quantal.
<CIA-7> installation-guide: cjwatson * r511 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20100518ubuntu7
<arand> Is the new tasksel (v3.00), which uses metapackages instead of tasks, likely to end up in Ubuntu?
#ubuntu-installer 2012-08-02
<CIA-7> debian-installer: adconrad * r1692 precise-proposed/ (8 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-7> debian-installer: * Update master kernels to 3.2.0-29
<CIA-7> debian-installer: * Update armadaxp kernels to 3.2.0-1606
<CIA-7> debian-installer: * Update ti-omap4 kernels to 3.2.0-1417
<brendand> cjwatson - do you think you could have a look at this syslog from a server install i tried today? i think our preseeds might need changing to work with whatever new way that the server images install: https://i111678537.restricted.launchpadlibrarian.net/111678537/syslog?token=5bc5acc0928f904a30e4f4c4f0f2dad9
<brendand> cjwatson, but i have no idea what the changes might have to be
<arand> Is the new tasksel (v3.00), which uses metapackages instead of tasks, likely to end up in Ubuntu?
<infinity> arand: That sort of seems like a step backward, no?
<arand> I don't know I guess there's a good reason for it... I guess it makes things more consistent, it would presumably fix Bug #574287 which I've always felt was a pretty bad one, also.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 574287 in tasksel "tasksel: forcefully removes packages when tasks overlap" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/574287
<arand> I was about to leave an update on the bug, so I was wondering what's in the works for quantal wrt tasksel.
<infinity> cjwatson may have some plans with it, I'm not sure.
<babyface_> quantal alternate i386 and amd64 installation are still failing, due to bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tasksel/+bug/1031779, is the issue fixed?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1031779 in tasksel "Quantal alternate amd64 and i386 daily build(20120801) installation failed: libexttextcat0 : Depends: libexttextcat-data (= 3.2.0-2ubuntu1) but 3.3.1-2 is to be installed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<infinity> babyface_: It needs a new libreoffice build.
<babyface_> infinity, how long should it take?   you know, it block a lot of other installation test, such as quantal alternate amd64 lvm/oem
<infinity> babyface_: It'll take hours.  No one seemed to notice it until I just did this morning.
<stgraber> 4 hours if you just need i386/amd64, around 2 days if you need everything ;) (and twice that if test building)
<babyface_> infinity, stgraber ack.  thanks.
<infinity> stgraber: I'm skipping the test build, I have high confidence in my luck this morning.
<infinity> *cough*
<stgraber> :)
<infinity> And I don't really want my laptop to burst into flames.
<infinity> As cool as that would look.
<icebourg> Hey! I'm trying to get Ubuntu to PXE install from Cobbler and the installer boots great, but I get prompted to detect and mount the installation CD. Sure I'm missing something simple, but CentOS works ok on the same Cobbler install, so not sure what I need to do to make Ubuntu happy...
<icebourg> hmm, looks like possibly some setting I screwed up in cobbler. Looks much better now that I've deleted the profiles/distros and trying it again.
#ubuntu-installer 2012-08-03
<howdy> hi.
<howdy> i am wanting to dual boot 2 different versions of ubuntu 10 and 12. im fine with the first install but am a little confused when it comes to install the second. can anyone suggest where i can find info on dualbooting 2 ubuntu installs?
<cjwatson> brendand: you'll have to tell me something about how those installs are set up
<cjwatson> brendand: but possibly, looking at this, try preseeding 'd-i live-installer/net-image string http://10.189.84.1/enablement/cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/quantal-server-amd64/install/filesystem.squashfs'
<cjwatson> I'm guessing a bit
<brendand> cjwatson, should they be set up now in the same way as for desktop images?
<cjwatson> brendand: I don't understand the question
<brendand> cjwatson, you mentioned there was a change in the way server images installed - something about casper vs debootstrap?
<cjwatson> casper -> red herring
<cjwatson> so, what's happened is that the base system part of the server install is now done by mounting and copying a squashfs image, rather than by running debootstrap
<cjwatson> it hasn't changed to a live install or anything - the rest of the install proceeds as normal
<cjwatson> the temporary appearance of paths containing "casper" was a bug in the cdimage scripts
<brendand> cjwatson, so i guess our preseeds would assume that debootstrap was being used
<brendand> cjwatson, i can attach one to the bug if it helps
<cjwatson> That's normally invisible to preseeding
<cjwatson> Are you doing a cdrom-type install or a netboot-type install here?
<brendand> cjwatson, oh - netboot, yes
<cjwatson> I seem to recall that your setup is some kind of semi-supported mish-mash of the two ...
<cjwatson> Don't you mount a CD and tell it to acquire from that over the network, or something?
<brendand> pretty much
<cjwatson> I've been complaining about that being unsupported ever since cr3 first set it up :)
<cjwatson> So, normally, netboot installs would still use debootstrap
<brendand> are the same set of images supported for netboot?
<brendand> alpha-3 for example, where is that?
<cjwatson> But because you're acquiring udebs from a server CD, it picks live-installer instead
<cjwatson> So, if you want that to work, you have to preseed live-installer/net-image as above
<cjwatson> Testing netboot would involve taking a snapshot of the archive
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5580 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Call installprogress.finish_update() when a download fails or is
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cancelled, not installprogress.finishUpdate() (LP: #1024043).
<bdmurray> are the scrollbars in the slidewhow in bug 1032178 an issue with ubiquity or the slideshow itself?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1032178 in ubiquity "ubiquity: scroll bars on installer display even though there is plenty of free space on the display" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1032178
<CIA-7> yaboot-installer: cjwatson * r496 ubuntu/debian/ (14 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 1.1.21
<CIA-7> yaboot-installer: cjwatson * r497 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.1.21ubuntu1
#ubuntu-installer 2012-08-05
<sabayonuser> rubbish ubuntu
#ubuntu-installer 2013-07-29
<ffio> i want to learn more about ubuntu-installer from where can i start ?
<ffio> i want to know how is an installer integrated with the distro.
<xnox> ffio: did you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/Development ?
<xnox> are there specific questions you have?
<ffio> xnox: yeah
<ffio> xnox: i have read that web page.
<ffio> the thing is that i have created a lfs live system, and to understand how the installer interacts, i want to install ubuntu installer on my lfs system. So that i can learn things practically.
<cjwatson> That's likely to be a heroically difficult endeavour.
<cjwatson> The installer is pretty specific to the Debian/Ubuntu set of packaging tools.
<ffio> cjwatson: ok. so i can try install ubuntu installer on an ubuntu based system ?
<ffio> i want to try it from scratch
<cjwatson> It expects to be run from a live environment (i.e. one set up by casper).  Trying it in a non-live environment is extremely unwise.
<cjwatson> You can certainly set up a live environment and run it by hand, but you won't learn much from that versus the usual setup.
<ffio> cjwatson: ok sir :)
<ara> xnox, ping
<xnox> ara: heya =)
<ara> xnox, hello :)
<ara> xnox, it looks like your patch for https://bugs.launchpad.net/oem-priority/+bug/1197766 caused another issue
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1197766 in OEM Priority Project "Different partition layout after recovery with keep home partition" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ara> xnox, can you have a look, please?
<xnox> ara: commented on the bug, will investigate further.
<ara> xnox, ta!
<agateau> hi, I am working on adding a wireless page to the Ubiquity KDE installer, but I need ubiquity/nm to be desktop-agnostic first. Anyone willing to review https://code.launchpad.net/~agateau/ubiquity/nm-split/+merge/176665 ?
#ubuntu-installer 2013-07-31
<jkitchen> I'd like to blacklist a module (qla2xxx specifically) during the installer but *not* have that persist into the installed system
<jkitchen> seems I can add qla2xxx.blacklist=yes kernel param to installer, but that persists through
<jkitchen> 1) I don't want one of my LUNs coming up as sda or sdb and getting owned. and 2) the scanning partitions takes *forever* with a bunch of LUNs visible
<jkitchen> there a proper way to do this? or is it gonna be a sed to kill the line from /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf in my late_command script?
<jkitchen> wow, blacklisting that module sped my install up significantly
<jkitchen> now just to figure out the best way to unblacklist it :)
#ubuntu-installer 2013-08-02
<cjwatson> xnox: Are you already looking into the ubiquity autopkgtest failure?
<xnox> cjwatson: yes, it needs a retry. testing .12 with .13 tests will not work....
<cjwatson> Ah eys
<xnox> cjwatson: running it manually here, passes.
<cjwatson> You did say :)
<xnox> cjwatson: it's one of those, where the import was moved and matching changes were done in the tests. But it's slightly scary if it did pass.... cause than .13 would go in without adt tests run.... (not that they are much different from unit-tests, but still )
<cjwatson> Yeah, if I weren't a stateless automaton I'd have remembered you asking on -release and not asked here
<xnox> cjwatson: no worries =))))) happens.
#ubuntu-installer 2013-08-03
<infinity> Grr.  grub-probe loses its mind when it runs on a system with a failed disk in a degraded array.
<infinity> One would think it would be smart enough not to try to access the dead disks instead of just entering D state while my kernel goes nutty butters. :/
#ubuntu-installer 2013-08-04
<cjwatson> infinity: Could you commit your installation-guide changes to lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/installation-guide/ubuntu, please?
<cjwatson> (And thanks)
<infinity> cjwatson: Ahh, I didn't notice we had a branch for it.  I briefly considered doing a full merge, but it was late.
<jkitchen> is there something like partman but for networking?
<cjwatson> netcfg
<jkitchen> it doesn't seem to do much though
<cjwatson> I mean, that's the d-i component responsible for networking
<cjwatson> It does a fair bit in d-i
<jkitchen> here's what I'm trying to do:
<jkitchen> during install, configure static networking between eth0/eth1 -> bond0 -> br0
<jkitchen> which I have, and it works. Except 13.04 it's not eth0/eth1 anymore
<cjwatson> Can be if you disable biosdevname, or you could adapt to the new world order
<jkitchen> so I need it to be more dynamic
<jkitchen> I'm hoping to adapt to the new world order :)
<cjwatson> netcfg isn't capable enough for that, though, no.
<cjwatson> So you could try to add bonding support to it, which would be worthwhile
<cjwatson> Or hack it up with some kind of early script
<jkitchen> with partman I have the ability to be like "take 2 of the following and make a raid+lvm: sda sdb vda vdb" and it Just Works
<cjwatson> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=611250
<ubot2`> Debian bug 611250 in netcfg "please support network bonding" [Wishlist,Open]
<cjwatson> There's nothing packaged that does what you want, although it should be possible to do it in a late_command script
<jkitchen> netcfg is only for during installation though, right? or does it also lay down a static config for you in the installed system?
<cjwatson> It does both
<jkitchen> ahh ok
<cjwatson> (At least in modes where it isn't basically delegating to NM for the latter)
<jkitchen> I don't *think* I'm using NM
<jkitchen> I just have /etc/network/interfaces with what I need
<jkitchen> https://gist.github.com/kitchen/6151779
<jkitchen> anywho, I'll make it 'dynamic' in my late_command script for now
<jkitchen> is there a preferred method of enumerating the network devices on the machine other than doing 'ip a | <parse>' ?
<jkitchen> aha 'ip link show'
<jkitchen> ok, I'll poke around a bit at it. thanks for your help :)
<cjwatson> You could walk /sys/class/net/
<cjwatson> Assuming you don't mind being Linux-specific
<jkitchen> as opposed to? :)
<jkitchen> this is for ubuntu installation
<cjwatson> If you were submitting a netcfg patch to Debian then it supports some other kernels too
<jkitchen> ahh ok, gotcha
<cjwatson> Though no idea if they have bonding
<jkitchen> nah, I think for now I'm gonna just hack it into my late_command script
 * cjwatson nods
<jkitchen> hacking on the installer itself isn't something I'm quite ready to dive into just yet
#ubuntu-installer 2014-08-01
<infinity> cjwatson: Can you update https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for 14.04.1?
<infinity> cjwatson: And drop all the EOL ones while you're at it.
#ubuntu-installer 2017-08-01
<reedjc> Using 16-amd64-boot.img downloaded a few days ago. I changed to the logging virtual console (Alt-F4)  during package downloads/installs.  And now I cannot get back to installer screen.
<reedjc> when I press Alt-F1 it displays ^[[25~ . Alt-F2 it shows ^[[26~   ALt-F3 shows nothing.  Alt-F5 and Alt-F6 shows ^@.  Alt-F7 does go to a blank screen with cursor only. And I can back to 4 (logs).
<CarlFK> reedjc: my guess: ctrl or shift is stuck
<CarlFK> press release all of them. try alt-f1 again
<reedjc> Tried that and no change. Caps lock may have been on as when I toggle it I get those escape and ctrl sequences.  Anyways that got me thinking ...
<reedjc> This Dell Inspiron (barnd new) has function keys also with these function keys. So I hold Fn key and Alt key and F1 and it worked -- back to installer.
<CarlFK> ah that - my thinkpad has the same
<CarlFK> F1/mute - I have do Fn+F1 to get F1.
#ubuntu-installer 2017-08-03
<CarlFK> ubuntu install: juser@nk2:~$ sudo debconf-get-selections --installer |grep select_disk
<CarlFK> partman-auto	partman-auto/select_disk	select
<CarlFK> (good)
<CarlFK> Debian stretch :  juser@val2:~$ sudo debconf-get-selections --installer |grep select_disk
<CarlFK> partman-auto	partman-auto/select_disk	select	/var/lib/partman/devices/=dev=sda
<CarlFK> that looks odd - should that be reported somewhere?
<cjwatson> CarlFK: No, that seems perfectly fine.
<CarlFK> cjwatson: k - thanks.
<cjwatson> (partman-auto/select_disk isn't asked on every possible path through the partitioner)
<CarlFK> What is this value about? 	/var/lib/partman/devices/=dev=sda
<cjwatson> CarlFK: internal representation
<cjwatson> that path exists during installation and stores various bits of metadata
<cjwatson> but for preseeding you probably just want /dev/sda instead which IIRC is the documented form.  partman has lots of areas in which the values left in the debconf db after installation are not what you want to preseed
<CarlFK> ah. neat.
#ubuntu-installer 2018-07-31
<eugenio> Hi in the 18.04 server installer I cannot find the RAID choice at the disk partition stage, am I wrong? I need to install a software raid, Ihow can I solve?
#ubuntu-installer 2018-08-01
<bjs7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<bjs7> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<bjs7> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<bjs7> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<interd0me> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<interd0me> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<interd0me> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<interd0me> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<pj11> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<pj11> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<pj11> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<pj11> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Tools14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Tools14> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<eido1on> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<eido1on> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<gildarts_> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<gildarts_> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<gildarts_> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<}ls{29> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<}ls{29> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<simon_-_20> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<pppingme25> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<pppingme25> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Our> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Our> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Our> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<siinus`16> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<siinus`16> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<siinus`16> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<siinus`16> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<MartesZibellina> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<MartesZibellina> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<MartesZibellina> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Adbray13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<badon29> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<badon29> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<badon29> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<xeroks25> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<xeroks25> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<xeroks25> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<abrotman17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<abrotman17> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<alkyl8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<memoryno-> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<memoryno-> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jimby6> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jimby6> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<m4v16> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<m4v16> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Kingsy18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<anticrisis> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<AlwaysHigh12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<AlwaysHigh12> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<AimHere11> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<drakythe1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<radiofree18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Dan_au5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jack3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<lbft29> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<vamiry> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<vamiry> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<trobotham6> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<trobotham6> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<pmn> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<programmerq2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<programmerq2> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<programmerq2> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Sousapro27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<TingPing23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<TingPing23> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<TingPing23> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<bjs22> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<l4z4i> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<letty2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<webpigeon21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Madbrad20025> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest91069> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<salios> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<tomaw22> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<pheizax> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<bitch25> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<bananas4> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<bananas4> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<bananas4> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Minkar> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<rigel22> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nortoh> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<RichiH5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<sst6620> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<kg9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<r3m23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<MikeoftheEast> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<rorx22> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<agree> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<wget18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Evidlo24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Evidlo24> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Evidlo24> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Evidlo24> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<krysjonaz> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<krysjonaz> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<HeinzBoettjer> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<insidious20> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Carlos061125> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ben_zen26> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nortoh> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<red-0019> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<MetaNova7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<MetaNova7> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<puff> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
#ubuntu-installer 2018-08-02
<Bkid0> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Bkid0> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Bkid0> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<get> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<matthiaskrgr> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<aykut25> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mcintosh19> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<d9b4bef94> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Praise19> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<oleo> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ThiefMaster23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<thisisbilly1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<We> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jack3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jack3> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<enyc> o bothe spam
<zhongfu10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<liori> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<liori> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Oats87> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Oats87> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Oats87> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<cjwatson> sorry, was on holiday so didn't catch the spam earlier
#ubuntu-installer 2020-07-28
<realtime-neil> Using the directions here (https://ubuntu.com/server/docs/install/autoinstall-quickstart) I can duplicate that workflow. But, if I change the iso from https://releases.ubuntu.com/focal/ubuntu-20.04-live-server-amd64.iso to https://releases.ubuntu.com/bionic/ubuntu-18.04.4-live-server-amd64.iso, it doesn't work.
<realtime-neil> What's allowing the focal live server iso to work in this case? What does the bionic live server iso lack?
<realtime-neil> I suspect something in the casper/initrd, but I can't say for certain
<xnox> realtime-neil:  hi, multiple things in livecd-rootfs, how the squashfs are constructed, and how the initrd is built (casper), make many new features work in focal and not on bionic.
<xnox> realtime-neil:  at the moment autoinstall is only supported on focal and up.
<realtime-neil> ah, okay, gotcha
<xnox> realtime-neil:  specifically cloud-init is configured differently, and ssh is missing.
<realtime-neil> xnox:  is there a workaround I can use with bionic?
<xnox> realtime-neil:  so far we were not tempted to backport all the things to bionic to enable autoinstall in bionic =/ as focal is so awesome, everybody should migrate to focal and totally will next month =) right :-) ?! =)
<realtime-neil> xnox: RIGHT!
 * xnox goes back to the fantasy land, where people adopt the new Ubuntu LTS the week before it ships point release.
<realtime-neil> xnox: would it be absolutely insane to use the focal kernel-initrd pair to grab a bionic iso with the `url=` trickery?
<xnox> realtime-neil:  that will get you about 70% there, but you will still need to patch bionic iso
<xnox> realtime-neil:  i.e. the installer.squashfs needs cloud-init installed and the /etc/cloud/* stuff to be like it is in the focal iso
<xnox> realtime-neil:  or you could open a feature request against launchpad.net/subiquity "please make autoinstall work in bionic, kthxbye"
<realtime-neil> xnox: I can ask for things! I'm going to do it!
<realtime-neil> xnox: is a feature request the same as a Bug, but with a nicer tone? I'm not seeing anything that identifies itself as "feature request".
<xnox> realtime-neil:  it's just a bug yes =)
<xnox> realtime-neil:  nicer tone, always welcome.
<realtime-neil> Is this enough, or should I make a "real" bug? https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/subiquity/+question/692119
<xnox> and then you can like casually mention mwhudson that community are requesting autoinstall support in bionic. and like do ^^^^
<mwhudson> why am i in this channel!!
<mwhudson> anyway, autoinstall for bionic would be possible but also a fiddle
<realtime-neil> mwhudson: now you've got my curiosity piqued
<realtime-neil> Also, I made this for you, mwhudson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/subiquity/+bug/1889314
<realtime-neil> xnox: yep, I'm 70% of the way there: booting qemu with the focal kernel-initrd pair and a url=http://myhost:3003/ubuntu-18.04.4-live-server-amd64.iso gives me "Unable to find a live filesystem on the network"
<xnox> realtime-neil:  you can like speficy casper ignore uuid, or specify casper uuid = <bionic uuid> => there is a quick check to ensure one is trying to boot a matching kernel+initrd & iso pari.
<xnox> *pair
<realtime-neil> xnox: is that a kernel param? which uuid is it referencing?
<realtime-neil> got it; added appends `live-media-path=/casper/ ignore_uuid`
<realtime-neil> Sweet! That looks a lot better.
<xnox> something something man casper something something or like http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/focal/en/man7/casper.7.html
<xnox> ignore_uuid sounds a bout right
<realtime-neil> I got as far as the disk partitioning; as soon as I confirm the suggested partitioning scheme, it throws "module bcache not found in directory /lib/modules/5.4.0-26-generic"
<realtime-neil> I'm guessing that has something to do with the mismatch between the kernel I'm running and the live media I'm using
<xnox> realtime-neil:  yeah indeed that will happen.
<xnox> realtime-neil:  you could switch to terminal and install the modules for the matching kernel you booted.
<xnox> realtime-neil:  i.e. add focal, apt update, install focal's kernel modules.
<realtime-neil> xnox: in which part? the casper/installer.squashfs ?
<xnox> hm.
<xnox> realtime-neil:  you can replace the modules squashfs in casper/extra/* no?
<xnox> realtime-neil:  with the right one? inside the bionic image.
<xnox> replace it with the one from focal image?
<realtime-neil> xnox: ah, okay got it; within the ubuntu-18.04.4-live-server-amd64.iso, replace the `casper/extras/modules.*` with the ones taken from the ubuntu-20.04-live-server-amd64.iso
<xnox> realtime-neil:  i hope you understand that at this point you are trying to attach the Hand from the Adam's family, onto frankenstein from a different movie.
#ubuntu-installer 2020-07-29
<realtime-neil> xnox: Oh, yes. Yes, indeed. It's as wonderful as it is horrifying.
<realtime-neil> back in the day, it was enough to just swap out the kernel; you kids today with your initrds and your extras
 * realtime-neil shakes his fist at the kids on his lawn
<xnox> realtime-neil:  so, in our maas images, we put all kernel modules in the initrd, and copy them from initrd into live system.
<xnox> realtime-neil:  then there is no extras/modules* but the initrd is huge, and more runtime RAM usage of the installer =/
<realtime-neil> xnox: the entirety of this franken-iso is getting shoved down the throat of a ipxe via the `url=*.iso` param --- I've long since given up on conserving RAM
<mwhudson> realtime-neil: if you really want to waste ram, you could probably hack up an iso that mounted filesystem.squashfs from bionic at /media/filesystem...
<realtime-neil> mwhudson: I like where this is going. :D
<realtime-neil> xnox: I replaced casper/vmlinuz, casper/initrd, casper/extras in the ubuntu-18.04.4-live-server-amd64.iso with those from ubuntu-20.04-live-server-amd64.iso; it's still failing with the same "module bcache not found in directory /lib/modules/5.4.0-26-generic"
<realtime-neil> I think I'm going to have to preseed the ubuntu-18.04.4-live-server-amd64.iso and give up on `url=*.iso` --- at least until focal. Where's the best place to put a `preseed.cfg` in the ubuntu-18.04.4-live-server-amd64.iso if I want it to be picked up automagically?
#ubuntu-installer 2020-07-30
<xnox> realtime-neil: I am confused what you mean. 18.04.5 live server does not support autoinstall.
<xnox> realtime-neil: you can use d-i preseed with the just "-server-" which is d-i based.
<realtime-neil> xnox: I think I mean I want to preseed something Bionic-flavored, but I'm not sure which iso or where to inject the preseed.cfg.
<realtime-neil> ah, okay
<xnox> But it's different iso, different installer, different preseed format
<realtime-neil> xnox: I'm working through it now; most of netboot preseed things are working with it if I dump them at the top of the iso contents and append "file=/cdrom/preseed.cfg"
<xnox> And the installs it produces will look different from live-server ones.
<xnox> Everyone is kind of locked for point releases now. As wee have focal, bionic, and Xenial to spin up and ship now.
<xnox> Re
<xnox> Sounds about right with file=...
<realtime-neil> I won't be able to serve this one, but at least I'll have an `*.iso` that I can burn to disk and USB sticks
<realtime-neil> Does anyone know what this might indicate? "Unable to install busybox-initramfs. An error was returned while trying to install the busybox-initramfs package onto the target system."
<realtime-neil> I'm seeing it with a ubuntu-18.04.4-live-server-amd64.iso into which I've installed a preseed.cfg and changed the `/boot/grub/grub.cfg` to use kernel params "auto=true DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer file=/cdrom/preseed.cfg hostname=unassigned interface=auto ---"
#ubuntu-installer 2020-07-31
<realtime-neil> Today I learned `7z x -o./ubuntu-20.04-live-server-amd64.d ubuntu-20.04-live-server-amd64.iso` is lossy -- it doesn't extract everything. I should have been doing `osirrox -indev ubuntu-20.04-live-server-amd64.iso -extract ./ ./ubuntu-20.04-live-server-amd64.d`
<xnox> realtime-neil: correct. I thought we discussed this before that images have multiple alternate catalogues, partitions and partition tables... Even doing that will not trivially allow you to recreate the iso, as you will still miss bios hybrid bootsectors.
<realtime-neil> xnox: yeah. yeah. I don't know nearly enough iso9660 to understand the half of what all that implies.
<xnox> Neither do we!
<xnox> Check all the commit logs on debian-cd if you want.
<realtime-neil> there's some Debian folks that seem to have at least some of the xorriso options figured out: https://wiki.debian.org/RepackBootableISO#Determine_those_options_which_need_to_be_adapted_on_amd64_or_i386
<xnox> do not use theirs, because ours are different.
<xnox> note xorriso can take existing iso and print the things it thought were used to create it too.
<realtime-neil> xnox: do, go on. I was planning on stripping that metadata using `isoinfo`, but your way is probably better.
<realtime-neil> xnox: update: using osirrox to extract and the xorriso command from the Debian wiki has made my "Unable to install busybox-initramfs" problem go away.
